# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [foot] Un message sincère aux amateurs de foot [Troll]

## davcha

Particulirement  ceux qui ont klaxxonn (et qui klaxxonnent encore) en bas de chez moi, et videmment dans toutes les autres villes qui ont subi le mme traitement, car je suis solidaire avec les quelques personnes qui seront  peu prs de mon avis.


On a en rien  foutre du foot. Faire plein de bruit aprs 22h00, a s'appelle du tapage nocture.

Vous qui hurlez "on est les champions", vous vous trompez, vous n'tes pas les champions. Au mieux les joueurs qui ont t sur le terrain sont les champions. Vous, vous n'tes que les supporters, vous n'avez rien accompli (mis  part un tapage nocture, videmment, qui est pnible pour les autres personnes qui n'en ont rien  foutre du foot).

Vous avez regard le match  la tl, quand votre quipe a finalement gagn, vous vous tes prcipits vers votre voiture pour appuyer frntiquement sur le klaxxon en hurlant "oauahahahaoahaoahahahaoo"...
Quelle excitation tout de mme pour un vnement dont on ne parlera plus demain matin.
Quelle excitation pour un vnement qui n'aura absolument aucun impact sur votre vie.
Quand vous recevez une augmentation, je suis persuad que vous ne sautez mme pas au plafond, vous vous contentez srement de sourire. Et pourtant cette augmentation aura, contrairement  un match de foot, une consquence sur votre niveau de vie.
Alors... Quelle excitation pour une chose aussi futile qu'un match de foot.

Je crois que si j'tais dans votre situation, je serais srement aussi content d'apprendre que la france a gagn un match que d'apprendre que mon voisin a fait caca 2 fois aujourd'hui. J'irais srement klaxxoner pendant 2 heures moi aussi, aprs 22h, histoire de bien faire apprendre  tout le quartier  quel point je suis con-tent que mon voisin soit parvenu  faire caca.

Je n'ai pas explicitement prcis ce que je pense de vous, messieurs les supporters fanatiques, mais je pense... quoique... Peut-tre n'avez vous pas saisi ce que je pense de vous, malgr ce message sincre...
Dans ce cas, tant pis, restez dans l'illusion d'avoir accompli quelque chose dans vos vies misrables.

ps: la prochaine fois, vitez les feux d'artifice, a terrorise mon chat.  :;):

----------


## bidou

message auquel je rajouterai :

Pendant que vous nous ptez les c.... avec vos p.... de klaxon, vous polluez la plante, vous n'empcherez en rien le profond mpris que nous ressentons pour cette pseudo victoire qui n'amne rien, ni a vous qui n'y tes pour rien, ni  nous qui trouvons profondment ridicule qu'on klaxonne commes des cons pour un match de foot alors qu'on ne le fait pas pour un prix nobel de chimie.

----------


## GrandFather

> Pendant que vous nous ptez les c.... avec vos p.... de klaxon, vous polluez la plante, vous n'empcherez en rien le profond mpris que nous ressentons pour cette pseudo victoire qui n'amne rien, ni a vous qui n'y tes pour rien, ni  nous qui trouvons profondment ridicule qu'on klaxonne commes des cons pour un match de foot alors qu'on ne le fait pas pour un prix nobel de chimie.


Ca dpend, dans quelle division il joue ? ...  ::aie::  

En tout cas, pour un Prix Nobel de Physique, a devrait pouvoir se faire...  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

GrandFather, dans mon bureau  ::sm::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Au passage davcha, je partage totalement ton avis, surtout que dans mon entourage il y a plein de personnes ages qui aimeraient un peu de calme...

C'est bien usant d'entendre ces klaxons et moi-meme a me met hors de moi !

C'est pas pour rien que j'aime pas le football faut pas croire  :;): 

Mais bon davcha, pour ta gouverne, klaxon(ner) ne prend qu'un seul X  ::D:

----------


## davcha

> Mais bon davcha, pour ta gouverne, klaxon(ner) ne prend qu'un seul X


Ben je dois t'avouer que ce soir, il m'a sembl qu'il prennait _au moins_ deux X.  ::aie::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Ben je dois t'avouer que ce soir, il m'a sembl qu'il prennait _au moins_ deux X.



C'est vrai que hier soir a klaxxonait beaucoup et longtemps, je comprend l'envie de mettre les 2 X  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

gaffe a ne pas aimer le foot on va tre pris pour des extraterrestre !  ::): 
En attendant quand on doit dormir pour retourner bosser le lendemain c'est usant les klaxons et autres clameurs (hurlement) surtout quand ca dure plusieurs heures pour un simple match...

----------


## bakaneko

> gaffe a ne pas aimer le foot on va tre pris pour des extraterrestre ! 
> En attendant quand on doit dormir pour retourner bosser le lendemain c'est usant les klaxons et autres clameurs (hurlement) surtout quand ca dure plusieurs heures pour un simple match...


et si, en plus, un orage tonitruant prend la suite des clameurs, c'est le top pour faire une bonne nuit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mdiat

Ma femme (qui a un vcu difficile) m'a rveill au cri "dpche-toi on dirait la guerre !" ; il est vrai que dans ma rgion il y a eu beaucoup de ptards et de feux d'artifice.

Mais j'avoue que c'est plus l'omniprsence du foot dans les mdia, et des invectives comme "qui ne saute pas n'est pas Franais" qui m'nervent plus qu'un dferlement de klaxxxxxxons (je suis d'accord avec davcha sur l'orthographe), qui d'ailleurs n'est pas si courant (2 fois en 50 ans  ::mouarf::  ), et puis Dimanche ce sont les Italiens qui vont avoir du mal  dormir, en France on sera tranquille, la dsillusion est silencieuse  ::mouarf::

----------


## boleduch

> Dans ce cas, tant pis, restez dans l'illusion d'avoir accompli quelque chose dans vos vies misrables.


Merci de m'avoir ouvert les yeux sur ma misrable existence....et oui j'tais content aprs le match de hier soir et j'ai surement chanter dans la rue a 22h50, mais grace a ton message de ce matin je me rend compte que ma vie est pitoyable ainsi que celle d'une partie de mes amis. Je vais da'illeurs leur montrer ce post en esprant qu'il soit eux aussi touch et ne soient plus jamais heureux pour un match de foot.

PS : Mes sincres excuses a ton chat

----------


## xave

::mouarf::  

Y en a quand mme au moins un  qui le match d'hier va changer quelque peu la vie...
En me rendant  mon job ce matin, il tait sur le bord de la route, sa voiture dans un tat pitoyable, les yeux exhorbits, compltement perdu et hagard... ::aie::  

D'aprs ce que j'en ai compris, il a ft la victoire toute la nuit et esprait se rendre  son travail ce matin comme si de rien n'tait alors que son taux d'alcool dans le sang tait encore en train de monter (il sortait de chez des amis  priori).

C'est sans doute un champion lui aussi! ::roll::  

J'ai regard le match hier soir et trs franchement j'ai t trs due! Le jeu des franais m'a vraiment surprise,  partir du moment o ils ont marqu un but, ils ont jou le chrono! A la 33 ime minute... dur quand mme!

Les possessions taient portugaises beaucoup plus que franaises et sincrement, messieurs les footeux, ne me dites pas que le portugal ne mritait pas de marquer au moins un but!

Je suis bien consciente que je vais m'attirer quelques foudres mais le b***** qui dure jusqu' 3h00 du matin pour un match comme a... :8O:   Y a de l'abus quand mme!

----------


## Theocourant

Nous on a eu les klaxons jusqu' 2h00 et lev obligatoire  5h30
 ::furax::   ::pan::   ::zekill::   ::furieux:: 

alors ce matin au boulot : Tho =  ::sleep::

----------


## BizuR

C'est cool d'ouvrir un post  chaque fin de match pour exprimer son mpris pour les supporters en folie ... m'enfin je signalerai une fois de plus qu'il y en a dj un sur ce sujet donc pas la peine d'en tartiner une seconde couche... voila, ca, c'est dit.

Maintenant, en ce qui concerne ces klaxxxxxxxxons abusifs, certes, c'est vraiment dsagrable, mais faites comme moi, habitez en campagne, vous verrez que la vie y est bien plus calme  ::mrgreen:: . Pour ma part, 0 coup de klaxons, un sommeil vraiment TREEEEEEES reposant, et, en voyant vos difficults, sachez que je penserai bien fort  vous dimanche soir si le cas de la fte se prsente  :;): 

PS: @Xave>> Certes, petite victoire, mais victoire tout de mme. Les portugais n'ont pas plus mrit de marquer que nous, ils avaient le controle de la balle, certes, mais ils ne se sont procur que trs peu d'occasions franches... Malheureusement, les spectateurs sont trop attentifs uniquement aux buts et non au travail de ceux qui le dfendent. Si la France n'a pas mrit de marquer, elle a au moins mrit de ne pas en prendre  :;):

----------


## Satch

> je signalerai une fois de plus qu'il y en a dj un sur ce sujet donc pas la peine d'en tartiner une seconde couche... voila, ca, c'est dit.


Je signalerai qu'il n'y a qu'un champion du monde, donc pas la peine de foutre le bordel  chaque fin de match.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Y en a quand mme au moins un  qui le match d'hier va changer quelque peu la vie...
> En me rendant  mon job ce matin, il tait sur le bord de la route, sa voiture dans un tat pitoyable, les yeux exhorbits, compltement perdu et hagard... 
> 
> D'aprs ce que j'en ai compris, il a ft la victoire toute la nuit et esprait se rendre  son travail ce matin comme si de rien n'tait alors que son taux d'alcool dans le sang tait encore en train de monter (il sortait de chez des amis  priori).
> 
> C'est sans doute un champion lui aussi! 
> 
> J'ai regard le match hier soir et trs franchement j'ai t trs due! Le jeu des franais m'a vraiment surprise,  partir du moment o ils ont marqu un but, ils ont jou le chrono! A la 33 ime minute... dur quand mme!
> 
> ...


Nanan, tu va pas t'attirer les foudres de tout le monde  ::D: 
Moi j'ai vu qu'une partie du match, le dernier quart d'heure, et franchement quand j'entend les commentateurs cris:



> Plus qu'un quart d'heure  tenir, tenez bon ...
> Ce match est un vrai supplice pour les franais, c'est les plus longues minutes de leur existence


Et j'en passe, voil l'optimisme franais, on  un but maintenant c'est bon, on arrte le match, a c'est vraiment un comportement qui m'nerve, et pour tre honnte moi je dis qu' la fin, le gardien portuguais aurai mrit de mettre le seul but du match, histoire que tout le monde ai les nerfs  ::mouarf::

----------


## xave

@BizuR>> Je suis d'accord avec toi, il y a eu un trs gros travail en dfense, je le reconnais volontier mais pour le reste, la domination tait bel et bien portugaise et je ne suis pas attentive qu'aux buts, j'ai vu les fautes des deux cts et sincrement, a m'a assez surpris, quand j'entend le commentateur dire il n'y a eu *que* 6 fautes en premire mi-temps ct franais...  :8O:   ::?:  

Enfin bref!

Sinon, j'habite  la campagne aussi et klaxons, motos, cris etc... jusqu' 3 heures du matin! ::aie::

----------


## BizuR

> Je signalerai qu'il n'y a qu'un champion du monde, donc pas la peine de foutre le bordel  chaque fin de match.



Ouip, c'est vrai, mais les coups de gueule ne doivent pas pour autant en affecter le forum, alors j'ose penser qu'un topic pour une ide reste  l'ordre du jour  :;):  ... que l'ide soit rptye ne me gne pas ... mais qu'elle soit reprise dans un second/troisime fil, c'est de suite plus gnant  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

> [...]
> Maintenant, en ce qui concerne ces klaxxxxxxxxons abusifs, certes, c'est vraiment dsagrable, mais faites comme moi, habitez en campagne, vous verrez que la vie y est bien plus calme . Pour ma part, 0 coup de klaxons, un sommeil vraiment TREEEEEEES reposant, et, en voyant vos difficults, sachez que je penserai bien fort  vous dimanche soir si le cas de la fte se prsente 
> [...]



J'habite en campagne, c'est pas pour autant qu'il n'y avait pas de klaxxons jusque trs tard dans la nuit  ::cfou::

----------


## nebule

Bonjour,

Moi je suis tout  fait d'accord... Franchement le foot ca me saoule!
Alors oui je regarde les matchs d'un oeil sans le son mais punaise qu'est ce que ca peut etre chiant les klaxxxxxxxxxxxxxons, les cris, les voitures  fond la caisse 
Hier soir j'ai meme cru qu'un c'tait coinc un sifflet dans le gosier tellement il arretait pas  ::?:  

Et dimanche on va en entendre parler partout, foot  la Tv,  la radio, dans la rue, les amis, la famille!!!!
haaaaaaaaaa laisser nous vivre, y'en qui ne sont pas fans et qui voudrait bien entendre parler d'autre chose!  :8O:

----------


## Satch

Laissez tomber, les fans ont raison, vous ne pouvez pas comprendre.
Vous tes btes, ils ont le droit d'exprimer leur joie, d'emmerder tous les autres pendant 1 mois, voire 4 ans si leur quipe gagne.

----------


## BiM

Pour reprendre ce que disait Mdiat. Et oui, la seule info de ces dernires semaines qui est passe au JT, c'est le draillement du train ! Ca a dur une journe et moins de temps que le football sur le journal. Vous trouvez a normal ?

Ds qu'il y a la coupe du monde, le monde n'existe plus... Mieux, les vnements importants (les vrais) sont tout simplement oublis.

En principe je regarde tous les soirs les infos, mais depuis une semaine, a me lourde srieux...
TF1 Foot
F2 Vlo
F3 Journal rgional (donc Coupe du monde...)
Canal+ Tennis
F5 Documentaire plus ou moins interessant
M6 Srie dbile ou Sport 6 (qui avant qu'il y ai une animatrice... tait bien)

Que du bonheur !

----------


## nebule

> Pour reprendre ce que disait Mdiat. Et oui, la seule info de ces dernires semaines qui est passe au JT, c'est le draillement du train ! Ca a dur une journe et moins de temps que le football sur le journal. Vous trouvez a normal ?


Ha si hier soir vers 20h25 ils ont parl d'essay de lancement de missile!!! 
Dsolant  ::roll::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Remarque, c'est marrant, depuis qu'il y a la coupe du monde de footcheball, on entend plus parler de la guerre au Proche-Orient ou des attentats ou se genre de chose,  croire qu'il y en a plus et que aussi font une trve pour voir la coupe du monde qui est un vnement mondial !!!

La Terre arrete de tourner pendant cette coupe du monde  ::D: 

Y a plus de problmes nul part, tout baigne maintenant  ::): 

C'est marrant comme les infos oublient vite leur sujet favori, faut dire que je me suis habitu  entendre au J.T qu'il y a eu des attentats & co, non pas que a me manque mais bon, a fait bizzare de ne plus en entendre parler...

Le monde est en paix grce  la coupe du monde  ::lahola::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Ha si hier soir vers 20h25 ils ont parl d'essay de lancement de missile!!! 
> Dsolant


Mince j'ai loup cette partie !!! En mme temps j'ai du coup  cause de l'orage ( qui au passage c'est calm juste avant la fin du match)  ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## Satch

> Remarque, c'est marrant, depuis qu'il y a la coupe du monde de footcheball, on entend plus parler de la guerre au Proche-Orient ou des attentats ou se genre de chose


Ca c'est pas un grand mal non plus.

----------


## xave

> Le monde est en paix grce  la coupe du monde


Si a pouvait tre vrai... ::cry::

----------


## yann2

> Dans ce cas, tant pis, restez dans l'illusion d'avoir accompli quelque chose dans vos vies misrables.


Euh je crois que tu t'emballes l...Je ne peux videmment pas parler au nom de tous les tapageurs nocturnes d'hier soir, mais a m'tonnerait qu'ils pensent avoir accompli quelque chose.

Tu parles de vie misrable ! Et bien oui, tu as raison beaucoup ont une vie misrable. Ils ont l'occasion de faire la fte, laisse leur au moins a. Merci.

----------


## bakaneko

> Mince j'ai loup cette partie !!! En mme temps j'ai du coup  cause de l'orage ( qui au passage c'est calm juste avant la fin du match)


Test de missilles nord-corens en mer du Japon (6 courte porte et 1 longue porte) ==> raction des instances internationales pour que la Core du Nord arrte ses lancements de _feux d'artifices_ (il ftait peut-tre la dfaite des Sud-Corens  ::P: ) et de leur programme d'armes nuclaires.

----------


## Yoshidu62

A chaques fois que je regarde les infos je vois :

- des viols
- des meurtres
- des attentats
- des petites filles qui disparaissent
- les banlieux en feu

Bref quand je regarde les infos on voit tout les malheurs du monde, alors franchement quand je peux voir pendant un mois  la tl quelque chose qui rend les gens heureux, tout les franais runis ensemble pour la fte et bas moi je dis OUI!!!!

----------


## yann2

> Remarque, c'est marrant, depuis qu'il y a la coupe du monde de footcheball, on entend plus parler de la guerre au Proche-Orient ou des attentats ou se genre de chose,  croire qu'il y en a plus et que aussi font une trve pour voir la coupe du monde qui est un vnement mondial !!!
> 
> La Terre arrete de tourner pendant cette coupe du monde 
> 
> Y a plus de problmes nul part, tout baigne maintenant 
> 
> C'est marrant comme les infos oublient vite leur sujet favori, faut dire que je me suis habitu  entendre au J.T qu'il y a eu des attentats & co, non pas que a me manque mais bon, a fait bizzare de ne plus en entendre parler...
> 
> Le monde est en paix grce  la coupe du monde



Tu ne regardes pas les mme infos que moi. C'est le bordel au proche orient (otage israelien), ils l'ont dit aux infos (voil t'es au courant (non rendort toi theo  ::D:  )).

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Je suis pas forcment d'accord que tu condamnes un vnement qui apporte une sorte de "joie collective", et qui montre ( mme si ce n'est que dans la victoire que a s'exprime ) une certaine solidarit.

Je ne fais pas parti des gens qui sont alls crier dans les rues et claxonner  tout va, MAIS, je les comprend : c'est une occasion de se lacher, et de changer le quotidien, tant mieux qu'il y a ce genre d'occasion pour animer un peu nos vies qui seraient bien monotones sans.

Si tu n'en as rien  faire du foot, ok no problem, mais si tu souhaites vivre en communaut, il faut toujours accepter les autres : moi je n'en ai rien  faire des voitures quand je suis piton, c'est pas pour autant que je demande aux autres de s'arrter de conduire, je n'en ai rien  faire des mac donalds et de l'odeur des sandwichs que a balance dans les rues, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que j'interdis aux autres d'en manger : vivre en socit c'est  accepter les autres !

A+

----------


## Yoshidu62

> Je suis pas forcment d'accord que tu condamnes un vnement qui apporte une sorte de "joie collective", et qui montre ( mme si ce n'est que dans la victoire que a s'exprime ) une certaine solidarit.
> 
> Je ne fais pas parti des gens qui sont alls crier dans les rues et claxonner  tout va, MAIS, je les comprend : c'est une occasion de se lacher, et de changer le quotidien, tant mieux qu'il y a ce genre d'occasion pour animer un peu nos vies qui seraient bien monotones sans.
> 
> Si tu n'en as rien  faire du foot, ok no problem, mais si tu souhaites vivre en communaut, il faut toujours accepter les autres : moi je n'en ai rien  faire des voitures quand je suis piton, c'est pas pour autant que je demande aux autres de s'arrter de conduire, je n'en ai rien  faire des mac donalds et de l'odeur des sandwichs que a balance dans les rues, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que j'interdis aux autres d'en manger : vivre en socit c'est  accepter les autres !
> 
> A+




+10000000   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

Il y a le fait de marquer un vnement et le fait d'envahir tout le monde avec cet vnement...

Quand on gagne au jeux olympiques, il y a un sujet aux infos, pour autant, le reste n'est pas oubli. Quand on gagne un match de coupe du monde, il y 9 sujets sur 10 qui parlent de a et le reste, on verra dans un mois l o a en est...

Je veux bien accepter les autres dans la mesure o ils nous empoisonnent pas l'existence !

----------


## xave

> Je suis pas forcment d'accord que tu condamnes un vnement qui apporte une sorte de "joie collective", et qui montre ( mme si ce n'est que dans la victoire que a s'exprime ) une certaine solidarit.
> 
> Je ne fais pas parti des gens qui sont alls crier dans les rues et claxonner  tout va, MAIS, je les comprend : c'est une occasion de se lacher, et de changer le quotidien, tant mieux qu'il y a ce genre d'occasion pour animer un peu nos vies qui seraient bien monotones sans.
> 
> Si tu n'en as rien  faire du foot, ok no problem, mais si tu souhaites vivre en communaut, il faut toujours accepter les autres : moi je n'en ai rien  faire des voitures quand je suis piton, c'est pas pour autant que je demande aux autres de s'arrter de conduire, je n'en ai rien  faire des mac donalds et de l'odeur des sandwichs que a balance dans les rues, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que j'interdis aux autres d'en manger : vivre en socit c'est  accepter les autres !
> 
> A+



La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres non?!
Tu parles de respect et de vie en communaut mais elles sont o ces valeurs quand  3h00 du matin tu ne peux toujours pas dormir parce que les footeux font un bordel monstre dans la rue?
J'empche personne de regarder le foot et de fter les victoires ou de pleurer les dfaites, bien au contraire, par contre eux m'empchent de dormir  un moment o j'en ai plus que besoin!

----------


## Mdiat

> En principe je regarde tous les soirs les infos, mais depuis une semaine, a me lourde srieux...
> TF1 Foot
> F2 Vlo
> F3 Journal rgional (donc Coupe du monde...)
> Canal+ Tennis
> F5 Documentaire plus ou moins interessant
> M6 Srie dbile ou Sport 6 (qui avant qu'il y ai une animatrice... tait bien)


Tu oublies ARTE qui fait une srie de reportages sur le foot  ::pleure::

----------


## Satch

> tout les franais runis ensemble pour la fte et bas moi je dis OUI!!!!


hum...
Encore et toujours la mme chose... Tu es franais, alors tu DOIS tre content pour ton quipe.

M'nerve.

----------


## Mdiat

> tout les franais runis ensemble pour la fte et bas moi je dis OUI!!!!


Tous les Franais : non, justement, mais ta remarque est parafaitement en phase avec le sociologue qui tait interrog ce matin sur France Inter qui disait que dans ce genre de manifestation, l'important n'est pas de manifester sa joie ensemble, mais de *vrifier* que tout le monde partage cette joie, j'avais trouv cette remarque un peu abusive, j'ai, maintenant, peur qu'il ait raison...

@Satch : je suis finalement d'accord, tu ne dis pas que des conneries  :;):

----------


## bakaneko

> La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres non?!
> Tu parles de respect et de vie en communaut mais elles sont o ces valeurs quand  3h00 du matin tu ne peux toujours pas dormir parce que les footeux font un bordel monstre dans la rue?
> J'empche personne de regarder le foot et de fter les victoires ou de pleurer les dfaites, bien au contraire, par contre eux m'empchent de dormir  un moment o j'en ai plus que besoin!


Tout a fait d'accord avec *xave*.
De plus, ces scnes de _joie_ ne se sont pas passes sans problme :
Interpllations et blss dans le Sud
Vols et dcs dans le reste de la France
Que du bonheur quoi  ::roll::

----------


## warwink

C'est vrai, faut arreter d'etre heureux dans la vie merde. Pensez aux malheurs des autres et dprimez  longueur de journ. Les vnements mondiaux comme cela, qui runnissent les gens pendant quelques soires n'ont aucun sens.

Quand vous vous mariez, quand vous fetez vos anniversaires, quand vous ... arretez de faire du bruit.

....................................................

Non mais faut arreter l. Je sais que je vais pas me faire des amismais des posts comme ca, gardez les chez vous, entre whiner. De toute facon, les gens sont jamais contents quoi qu'il se passe.

Personnellement, je regarde que rarement le foot, mais un evenement comme celui l ca se fte.

En tout cas, ce sujet ma bien fait rire.

Et ce qu'il faut savoir aussi c'est que:

Zidane il a marqu, zidane il a marqu, zidane il a marqu oh Zidane il a marqu !!!!

ps: il faudrait rajouter un petit klaxon en smileys (avec le bruit ca serait encore mieux)

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres non?!
> Tu parles de respect et de vie en communaut mais elles sont o ces valeurs quand  3h00 du matin tu ne peux toujours pas dormir parce que les footeux font un bordel monstre dans la rue?
> J'empche personne de regarder le foot et de fter les victoires ou de pleurer les dfaites, bien au contraire, par contre eux m'empchent de dormir  un moment o j'en ai plus que besoin!


Si c'tait ton cas, je comprend que tu sois fch.

Mais en gnral, la joie qu'a succit cette victoire, est suprieur  l'agacement des quelques poignes de personnes qui n'ont pas pu dormir comme toi : donc dans l'ensemble, je continue  penser que c'est une raction positive et motivante ! De plus, quand tu sais qu'une coupe du monde c'est tous les 4 ans, et que la France est alle 2 fois en finale... Tu peux quand mme voir que ce n'est pas tous les jours...

Donc rler OK, mais avec un vritable bonne raison : sinon c'est juste de la mauvaise humeur de certains qui aiment gueuler pour un rien !

----------


## Yoshidu62

> Tu es franais, alors tu DOIS tre content pour ton quipe.


Personne ne force les gens  descendre dans les rues, la preuve vous n'aimez pas le foot vous n'tiez pas dans les rues, maintenant si tu habites dans une grande ville faut pas se plaindre du bruit, tu crois qu'en allant habiter sur Paris tu auras une vie calme?? si tu veux de la tranquillit vaut vivre en campagne.

----------


## linkchaser

bah quand on dit qu'on ne parlera plus de cet evenement demain, c'est faux on en parlera au moins jusque dimanche
quand on dit qu'il n'a aucun impact sur notre vie, c'est faux, la victoire en coupe du monde en 98 a reellement apport une hausse de croissance et de motivation chez les gens
quand on dit "tout ca pour un simple match de foot" ca reste une demi-finale de coupe du monde quand meme, evenement qui arrive tous les 4 ans seulement (comme les JO) et concernant la france une fois par siecle  ::D:  

mais ca reste en effet un gros manque de consideration et de solidarit de passer sa nuit a klaxonner et a emmerder son monde juste parce qu'on est joyeux d'avoir vue son equipe nationale gagner un match.
Relativisons un peu, y'a des choses qui sont censes rendre plus joyeux dans la vie. Et qui n'empechent pas les autres de vivre.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> C'est vrai, faut arreter d'etre heureux dans la vie merde. Pensez aux malheurs des autres et dprimez  longueur de journ. Les vnements mondiaux comme cela, qui runnissent les gens pendant quelques soires n'ont aucun sens.
> 
> Quand vous vous mariez, quand vous fetez vos anniversaires, quand vous ... arretez de faire du bruit.
> 
> ....................................................
> 
> Non mais faut arreter l. Je sais que je vais pas me faire des amismais des posts comme ca, gardez les chez vous, entre whiner. De toute facon, les gens sont jamais contents quoi qu'il se passe.
> 
> Personnellement, je regarde que rarement le foot, mais un evenement comme celui l ca se fte.
> ...


Je partage ton avis !

Moi a me faisait marrer, du fond de mon lit, d'entendre des personnes ( filles et garons ) s'amuser comme a !

Enfin bref, faut arrter de ragir en frustr, c'est pas la mer  boire 2/3 klaxons..

----------


## xave

> C'est vrai, faut arreter d'etre heureux dans la vie merde. Pensez aux malheurs des autres et dprimez  longueur de journ. Les vnements mondiaux comme cela, qui runnissent les gens pendant quelques soires n'ont aucun sens.
> 
> Quand vous vous mariez, quand vous fetez vos anniversaires, quand vous ... arretez de faire du bruit.
> 
> ....................................................
> 
> Non mais faut arreter l. Je sais que je vais pas me faire des amismais des posts comme ca, gardez les chez vous, entre whiner. De toute facon, les gens sont jamais contents quoi qu'il se passe.
> 
> Personnellement, je regarde que rarement le foot, mais un evenement comme celui l ca se fte.
> ...



Personnellement je ne demande  personne d'arrter d'tre heureux, je demande juste un peu de calme pour pouvoir dormir plus de 3 heures dans une nuit dj trop courte et qui est la premire vraie depuis plusieurs jours!

Kilvaiden>> je ne suis pas du genre  gueuler pour rien et jusque l tu remarqueras que je n'avais rien dit  ce sujet...  ::roll::   :;):

----------


## linkchaser

> c'est pas la mer  boire 2/3 klaxons..


Bonjour la mauvaise foi!  ::mouarf::

----------


## nebule

> Personne ne force les gens  descendre dans les rues, la preuve vous n'aimez pas le foot vous n'tiez pas dans les rues, maintenant si tu habites dans une grande ville faut pas se plaindre du bruit, tu crois qu'en allant habiter sur Paris tu auras une vie calme?? si tu veux de la tranquillit vaut vivre en campagne.


Alors la j'hallucine, pour un peu que tu veux vivre sans tre gn par les autres, c'est  toi de te barrer ?!?

Et pour les 2/3 coup de klaxon, quand ils durent jusqu' n'en plus finir que le lendemain tu as un examen ou que tu dois aller bosser  200km de chez toi et qu'il faut se lever tot et faire la route ... je pense que ces gens qui font la fete se foutent du monde en profitant de ses pretextes pour faire tout et n'importe quoi !
Alors un peu de respect quand vous gueuler dans la rue bourrs!  ::?:

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

2/3 klaxons... toutes les 10 secondes  ::mouarf::  

Non allez, c'tait un mauvais moment  passer pour ceux qui avaient besoin de sommeil : pour les autres, faut relativiser, a rend des gens heureux et c'est tant mieux, un peu de positivit, a fait pas de mal, bien au contraire  :;): 

A+

----------


## nebule

> Bonjour la mauvaise foi!


+1  :8O:

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> ... le lendemain tu as un examen ou que tu dois aller bosser  200km de chez toi et qu'il faut se lever tot et faire la route ...


Si tu avais toutes ces conditions remplies une nuit de victoire de l'quipe de France en demi-finale de coupe du monde, tu n'as pas de chance et je comprend ton dsarroi !

Pour les autres, qui n'ont tout simplement "pas bien dormi"  cause du tintamarre nocturne, faut pas abuser de se plaindre pour un vnement qui ne se produit que trs peu de fois dans une "vie" ( 2 fois pour la france, depuis le dbut de la coupe du monde ! )

Et comme je l'ai dit, il ne faut pas ajouter du ngatif sur quelque chose de positif, sauf si on a une vrai raison de le faire... 

Allez j'ai dit tout ce que j'avais  dire  ::):  A+

----------


## clairette

Franchement, on se demande si vous savez de temps en temps vous marrer!!!
Je ne suis pas du tout foot et ce n'est pas pour autant que je vais me priver de faire la fete. Un moment comme ca n'est pas frquent! Tout le monde heureux dans la rue! Aucune rivalit! C'est gnial! 
Alors vous n'aller pas nous pter un cable parce ce qu'une nuit dans l'anne, vous avez entendu du bruit!
Soyez heureux et amusez vous plutot que raler en permanance! (Satch, ds que je lis tes messages sur le forum, c'est pour pousser un coup de gueule! Ca t'arrive d'tre content?)

----------


## Johnbob

Vous n'avez pas compris que plus vous vous plaindrez, plus on va faire de bruit ?   ::mouarf::  

 ::aie::

----------


## Yoshidu62

> Alors la j'hallucine, pour un peu que tu veux vivre sans tre gn par les autres, c'est  toi de te barrer ?!?


Vivre dans une grande ville, dans une capitale sans tre gn par les autres tu crois que c'est possible????

Ds qu'il y a un grand vnement, une fte ou je ne sais quoi il y a forcment du bruit dans les grandes villes.

- coupe du monde = grosse fiesta toute la nuit tu peux pas dormir

- cpe = bordel dans les rues tu peux pas aller travailler

- les banlieux = y a le feu partout on se fait agresser

Dsol mais si tu veux une vie "tranquille" faut pas vivre dans les grandes villes.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

J'ai encore une chose  dire, au sujet de ce que dit *Yoshidu62* : il faut tolrer ce qui est tolrable, mais les agressions et les voitures brules, c'est  mon avis intolrable et doit tre rprhend !

Aprs, des coups de klaxons pendant une nuit anime, a c'est tolrable, selon moi ! Si on commence  faire des rpressions  tout va, on court vers un rgime dangereux que je ne citerais pas  ::roll::

----------


## linkchaser

on ne se plaint pas que les gens soient contents, c'est bien ca
mais au bout d'un moment qu'ils se calment et qu'ils gardent des reserves pour la finale  ::mrgreen::

----------


## warwink

Ecoutez la sagesse: pour dimanche soir, si vous voulez dormir, prenez un billet d'avion pour l'Italie ...   ::aie::   ::mouarf2::  

A quand le [TROLL] devant le sujet.

----------


## bakaneko

@Yoshidu62:
Tu appelles quoi une _grande ville_???
Perso, je vis dans une ville d'un peu plus de 20000 mes et j'ai eu droit au boxon de la coupe du monde et  un orage monstrueux. Rsultat: entre 2-3h de sommeil max  ::?:  
Dj que j'ai du mal  m'endormir...

----------


## BiM

Perso, je ne me suis pas plaint du bruit mais plutt de la dsinformation au profit de la coupe du monde... Tu dois bien avouer que les infos ces derniers temps, c'est pas le top !

----------


## clairette

> @Yoshidu62:
> Tu appelles quoi une _grande ville_???
> Perso, je vis dans une ville d'un peu plus de 20000 mes et j'ai eu droit au boxon de la coupe du monde et  un orage monstrueux. Rsultat: entre 2-3h de sommeil max  
> Dj que j'ai du mal  m'endormir...


Et alors? Une nuit par an c'est pas une catastrophe! T'as jamais fait la fete?

----------


## linkchaser

> Vivre dans une grande ville, dans une capitale sans tre gn par les autres tu crois que c'est possible????
> 
> Ds qu'il y a un grand vnement, une fte ou je ne sais quoi il y a forcment du bruit dans les grandes villes.
> 
> - coupe du monde = grosse fiesta toute la nuit tu peux pas dormir
> 
> - cpe = bordel dans les rues tu peux pas aller travailler
> 
> - les banlieux = y a le feu partout on se fait agresser
> ...



c'est un peu facile la guerre contre les villes, et l'ide de bordel dans la ville est tres surfaite

en campagne ca arrive tout aussi souvent d'etre emmerd par les autres

- incendie : tu dois te tirer de chez toi pour pas bruler avec ta maison

- ours reintroduit : tu ne peux pas non plus aller travailler

- ogm : tes champs sont rass

Super la campagne t'as raison!  ::roll::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

C'est gentil un nounours, de quoi tu te plains ??  ::aie::  

Conseil pour Dimanche : prenez un somnifre, si vous devez aller bosser le lendemain  :;):  Ca s'appelle tre pragmatique !

----------


## Admin

> ....mais de *vrifier* que tout le monde partage cette joie, j'avais trouv cette remarque un peu abusive, j'ai, maintenant, peur qu'il ait raison...


Hier en rentrant du resto ou j'etais (ou j'avais bien vrifi qu'il n'y avait pas de TV) je me suis retrouv avec plein de cake qui klaxonnait, et les gens dans les rues avec leurs drapeaux franais. Moi provoc, j'ai hurl avec mes potes, "vive l'italie", "vive le jazz", "vive magma"..... C'etait marr de voir les expressions choqus des gens. Et oui quand je vois a je doit me dire que je ne vis pas dans le meme monde.

----------


## linkchaser

> Et alors? Une nuit par an c'est pas une catastrophe! T'as jamais fait la fete?


Si, mais je n'ai jamais empech les gens autour de moi de ne pas la faire et de dormir
ils en ont rien a foutre de mon anniversaire les gens de l'immeuble en face  ::mouarf::

----------


## BizuR

Moi j'ai dormi que 5heures aussi ... marre du tapage a tout bout de champ, il n'y a plus aucun respect de la personne, du vacarme toutes les 10secondes, c'est vraiment chiant ! ... Franchement, jvais porter plainte contre l'orage !!!!  :8O:   ::mrgreen::  

(PS: ON notera que les orages sont plus frquents que les victoires de la France dans des matchs de coupe du monde  :;): )

----------


## ariesnojf

Dire que vous vous plaignez du bruit pour une manifestation que se joue en Allemagne, qu'est-ce que cela va donner l'an prochain  Paris pour le rugby !!! ::rire::  

Peut tre un peu moin mdiatis mais les supporter de rugby sont bien des joyeux fanfarons  ::chin::  

Prparez vous bien, vous avez une anne pour cela...

Sinon, pas fanatique au point de sortir dans les rues avec ma voiture, je regarde  la tl avec quelque pote et cela nous permet de penser  autre chose pendant quelques heures. 
Quand aux problmes que cela cause, c'est plus lis  des casseurs plutt qu' des supporters (similitude  diverse manif qui se passe mal ...  ::(:  



> *Bakaneko* a crit :
> Tout a fait d'accord avec xave.
> De plus, ces scnes de joie ne se sont pas passes sans problme :
> Interpllations et blss dans le Sud
> Vols et dcs dans le reste de la France
> Que du bonheur quoi


Ah j'oubliais pour finir, Allez les bleus !!!  ::france::  

JF

----------


## Admin

Je viendrais klaxonner sous vos fenetres pour l'open de Golf juste pour voir si ca va pas vous faire chier. Et c'est marrant mais quand c'est plus vous qui faites la fete, vous etes moins comprhensifs.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Hier en rentrant du resto ou j'etais (ou j'avais bien vrifi qu'il n'y avait pas de TV) je me suis retrouv avec plein de cake qui klaxonnait, et les gens dans les rues avec leurs drapeaux franais. Moi provoc, j'ai hurl avec mes potes, "vive l'italie", "vive le jazz", "vive magma"..... C'etait marr de voir les expressions choqus des gens. Et oui quand je vois a je doit me dire que je ne vis pas dans le meme monde.


Je te dfie de crier "Vive l'Italie" Dimanche, si l'Italie gagne ! LOL

Enfin non, je ne te conseille pas de relever le dfi : a pourrait tre suicidaire  ::mouarf::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Mdiat

> "vive magma"


Merci encore de m'avoir prvenu pour la sortie de KA, je l'adore !

----------


## linkchaser

> Dire que vous vous plaignez du bruit pour une manifestation que se joue en Allemagne, qu'est-ce que cela va donner l'an prochain  Paris pour le rugby !!! 
> 
> Peut tre un peu moin mdiatis mais les supporter de rugby sont bien des joyeux fanfarons


je prefere largement le rugby mais je sais d'avance que les rues ne seront pas bondes pour autant en cas de victoire de la france et les gens pourront dormir  ::): 

ceci dit on peut en profiter pour se venger  ::aie::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Je viendrais klaxonner sous vos fenetres pour l'open de Golf juste pour voir si ca va pas vous faire chier. Et c'est marrant mais quand c'est plus vous qui faites la fete, vous etes moins comprhensifs.


Ben oui, on appelera la police et t'ira en garde  vue, car tu seras le seul pecnaud  klaxonner dans la rue pour un sport dont tout le monde s'en tape !

 ::dehors::

----------


## Admin

> Ben oui, on appelera la police et t'ira en garde  vue, car tu seras le seul pecnaud  klaxonner dans la rue pour un sport dont tout le monde s'en tape !


Donc deux poids, deux mesures. Merci de l'admettre.

----------


## ariesnojf

> je prefere largement le rugby mais je sais d'avance que les rues ne seront pas bondes pour autant en cas de victoire de la france et les gens pourront dormir 
> 
> ceci dit on peut en profiter pour se venger



A voir, car si je ne sors pas pour le foot, j'en serais plus capable de le faire pour le rugby, mme dans ma campagne verte au fin fond de la Normandie  ::frenchy:: 

Ah j'oubliais pour finir, Allez les bleus !!!   ::france::

----------


## Yoshidu62

Donc si je rsume l'avis de beaucoup ici :

- les grandes villes c'est pas bien
- la campagne c'est pas bien
-  la tl ils montrent des scnes de joies c'est pas bien, nous on veut voir des crimes, la guerre, des viols et tout et tout comme d'habitude
- le foot c'est pas bien on arrive pas  faire dodo


C'est dingue a, pour une fois qu'y se passe quelque chose de bien, personne n'a le droit d'tre content, d'exprimer sa joie, parce qu'y en a qui aiment pas le foot ou qui veulent faire dodo.

Dsol mais la coupe du monde c'est tout les 4 ans, j'aime le foot, j'aime le sport, j'aime la france, on va en finale, je suis content je suis heureux, et c'est pas parceque mon voisin aime pas le foot que a m'empchera de faire la fte, moi aussi je dois bosser le lendemain, a sera dur mais j'irais bosser et mme si j'aurais pas bcp dormi au moins j'aurais pass une bonne nuit  faire la fte, je serais heureux et aujourd'hui avec tout ce qui se passe dans le monde c'est pas toujours facile d'tre heureux alors pour une fois on ne m'empchera pas d'tre heureux.

----------


## Mdiat

> Franchement, on se demande si vous savez de temps en temps vous marrer!!!


Voila exactement le genre de raction, qui m'nerve plus que les klaxxxxxons, alors selon toi la seule faon de "se marrer" c'est de hurler la nuit parce qu'une balle a touch des filets ? Tu devrais essayer d'couter les chansons de taverne de Purcell, moi, elles me font hurler rire (surtout "the broom")...

----------


## warwink

> Je viendrais klaxonner sous vos fenetres pour l'open de Golf juste pour voir si ca va pas vous faire chier. Et c'est marrant mais quand c'est plus vous qui faites la fete, vous etes moins comprhensifs.



J'habite  SANGUINET dans le sud-ouest, pm moi si tu veux l'adresse exacte. Je t'attends. Des que tu klaxonneras, je sortirais de chez moi pour te .... pour t'offrir une bire. Ben oui, autant faire la fte si on arrive pas  dormir, plutt que de raler tout seul dans son coin. Au moins le lendemain tu seras fatiquer pour une bonne raison.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Donc deux poids, deux mesures. Merci de l'admettre.


La majorit aime le foot, la majorit a toujours raison.
C'est comme a pour tout, dans notre socit, et en 2007, le prsident sera choisi de la mme faon, et qu'on soit content ou non, nous n'y pourrons rien.

Faut s'adapter  accepter la socit telle qu'elle est, ou bien aller dans une grotte  :;):

----------


## Admin

> Donc si je rsume l'avis de beaucoup ici :
> 
> - les grandes villes c'est pas bien
> - la campagne c'est pas bien
> -  la tl ils montrent des scnes de joies c'est pas bien, nous on veut voir des crimes, la guerre, des viols et tout et tout comme d'habitude
> - le foot c'est pas bien on arrive pas  faire dodo
> 
> 
> C'est dingue a, pour une fois qu'y se passe quelque chose de bien, personne n'a le droit d'tre content, d'exprimer sa joie, parce qu'y en a qui aiment pas le foot ou qui veulent faire dodo.
> ...



J'aime vivre en ville. Le bruit ca arrive ca va avec, maintenant quand le boucan est volontaire, l je cautionne moins. Tu veux faire la fete. bien va dans un bar avec tes potes. Mais franchement faire le tour du quartier dans ta voiture pour klaxonner j'appelle pas a faire la fete. Finalement sous couvert d'unit populaire, a reste encore l'goisme, l'individualisme et l'irrespect de ceux qui ne sont pas comme vous qui prime.

Moi ce qui me dsol c'est d'etre heureux pour *a*.

Non tu as raison, demandons d'ailleurs aux mediats d'arreter de nous passer des infos tristes, demandons leur de nous parler de Tigrou/Casimir et Dora l'exploratrice. Ca nous permettra de croire que tout va bien dans le monde et appaisera la conscience collective.

----------


## Admin

> La majorit aime le foot, la majorit a toujours raison.
> C'est comme a pour tout, dans notre socit


Et si la majorit avait tord ? et bien elle aurait raison d'avoir tord. Je connais la rengaine.

----------


## xave

> Donc si je rsume l'avis de beaucoup ici :
> 
> - les grandes villes c'est pas bien
> - la campagne c'est pas bien
> -  la tl ils montrent des scnes de joies c'est pas bien, nous on veut voir des crimes, la guerre, des viols et tout et tout comme d'habitude
> - le foot c'est pas bien on arrive pas  faire dodo
> 
> 
> C'est dingue a, pour une fois qu'y se passe quelque chose de bien, personne n'a le droit d'tre content, d'exprimer sa joie, parce qu'y en a qui aiment pas le foot ou qui veulent faire dodo.
> ...


Ta mauvaise foi m'coeure!
On a jamais dit que c'tait pas bien, que les gens n'avaient pas le droit de faire la fte ou autre!

Ton "rsum" est trs subjectif!
Tu interprtes ce qu'on dit, tu ne cherches pas  comprendre.
On a juste dit que faire la fte c'est bien, le faire en respectant ceux qui ne la font pas c'est mieux!
Nous laisses-tu au moins le droit de ne pas faire la fte parce que la France a gagn hier? 
C'est pas le foot qui nous empche de dormir, c'est le vacarme que font les supporters toute la nuit!

Tu aimes le foot, tu est content et je le comprend tout  fait, tu sera fatigu lundi matin, soit,mais tu l'auras choisi!
Moi ce matin,j'ai pas choisi d'tre fatigue...
Tu saisis la nuance?

----------


## clairette

> Voila exactement le genre de raction, qui m'nerve plus que les klaxxxxxons, alors selon toi la seule faon de "se marrer" c'est de hurler la nuit parce qu'une balle a touch des filets ? Tu devrais essayer d'couter les chansons de taverne de Purcell, moi, elles me font hurler rire (surtout "the broom")...



Je connais les chansons de Purcell. Elles me font galement bien rire. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que pour une fois que tout le monde est heureux (et ca n'arrive que trs rarement!) Vous trouvez le moyen de rler. Vous prfrez peut tre une petite vie morose o il ne se passe rien d'exceptionnel... 
Pour une fois que ca arrive, on ne va pas cracher dessus. Pour info, je ne cris pas dans le rue, mais d'en voir d'autres le faire exceptionnellement une nuit, je n'estime pas que c'est la fin du monde, et ca m'amuse plus qu'autre chose. Meme si le lendemain je bosse.
Faut arreter de trouver le moindre prtexte pour rler et voir la vie du bon ct!

----------


## BiM

PS : J'essaye de relancer le sujet  propos des informations parce que le fait de faire la fte ou de klaxonner n'est pas bien grave. Le pire est tout de mme la dsinformation... Arrtez d'viter le sujet s'il vous plat !

----------


## bakaneko

> Et alors? Une nuit par an c'est pas une catastrophe! T'as jamais fait la fete?


Si mais quand je fais la fte, je la fais sans gner mes voisins...

----------


## Admin

> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que pour une fois que tout le monde est heureux (et ca n'arrive que trs rarement!) Vous trouvez le moyen de rler. Vous prfrez peut tre une petite vie morose o il ne se passe rien d'exceptionnel...


Dj ce n'est pas tout le monde. La preuve.
J'ai peur de comprendre qu'une vie sans foot est une vie morose ou il ne se passe rien ? Triste constat pour ceux dont c'est la vrit  ::(:

----------


## clairette

> Dj ce n'est pas tout le monde. La preuve.
> J'ai peur de comprendre qu'une vie sans foot est une vie morose ou il ne se passe rien ? Triste constat pour ceux dont c'est la vrit


J'en n'ai rien  faire du foot. Si il y a un truc dont je me fiche c'est ca. 
Mais de voir les gens unis, ca me fait plaisir. Ca n'arrive que tellement rarement!

----------


## bakaneko

> Je connais les chansons de Purcell. Elles me font galement bien rire. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que pour une fois que tout le monde est heureux (et ca n'arrive que trs rarement!) Vous trouvez le moyen de rler. Vous prfrez peut tre une petite vie morose o il ne se passe rien d'exceptionnel... 
> Pour une fois que ca arrive, on ne va pas cracher dessus. Pour info, je ne cris pas dans le rue, mais d'en voir d'autres le faire exceptionnellement une nuit, je n'estime pas que c'est la fin du monde, et ca m'amuse plus qu'autre chose. Meme si le lendemain je bosse.
> Faut arreter de trouver le moindre prtexte pour rler et voir la vie du bon ct!


Tout le monde es heureux  :8O:  
Vas dire a aux Portugais  ::mouarf::

----------


## warwink

C'est normal qu'une fte avec 24 millions de personnes voir plus fasse un petit peu plus de bruit que l'anniversaire de chacun.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> PS : J'essaye de relancer le sujet  propos des informations parce que le fait de faire la fte ou de klaxonner n'est pas bien grave. Le pire est tout de mme la dsinformation... Arrtez d'viter le sujet s'il vous plat !


Pour rpondre  a et te faire plaisir : la dsinformation c'est depuis longtemps connu et il faut vivre avec, les enjeux politiques et sociaux sont parfois trop grands pour tout dire... C'est comme a, c'est un dfaut de la socit, tout comme les klaxons, tout comme les gens qui rlent pour un petit pretexte!

Allez, c'tait un mauvais moment  passer : a n'arrivera pas souvent, que la France ira aussi loin en coupe du monde !

----------


## Yoshidu62

On est tous diffrents, chacun  sa faon  lui de faire la fte, certains passent leur samedi soir dans des botes de nuits et d'autres se font de petites soires entre amis (moi je suis dans le 2me groupe), certains font la fte discrtement a leur suffit, d'autre ont besoin de s'exprimer, de faire du bruit.

Je suis conscient la joie de certains peut dranger d'autres personnes, mais franchement si vous deviez choisir entre :

- j'ai pas russi  dormir parce que y a plein de monde qui a fait la fte dehors
et
- j'ai pas dormi parce que j'ai pas arrt de penser aux 2 petites filles en Belgique assassin qu'on a vu  la tl

Vous choississez quoi?

Vous n'arrivez pas  dormir parce que y a du monde dans les rues, mais le jour ou on a retrouv le corps des 2 petites filles vous avez pass une bonne nuit?

Le monde dans lequel on vie est loin d'tre magnifique, alors si on ne peut mme pas profiter des quelques moments de joies qu'on nous offre, je me demande si a vaut la peine de continuer  vivre....... ::roll::

----------


## venegan

> PS : J'essaye de relancer le sujet  propos des informations parce que le fait de faire la fte ou de klaxonner n'est pas bien grave. Le pire est tout de mme la dsinformation... Arrtez d'viter le sujet s'il vous plat !


Moi aussi aussi je trouve a grave de faire un gros journal sur l'quipe de France, maintenant le "publique" n'y est pour rien et rien ne t'empche d'aller pcher les infos ailleurs ...

----------


## shadowmoon

> a n'arrivera pas souvent, que la France ira aussi loin en coupe du monde !


[mode chicaneur /on] c pas plutot : ...que la France aille aussi loin...
[mode chicaneur /off] 

Par contre, c normal que les supporteurs fassent du bruit pour feter une victoire, soyez prvoyant : boules quis et / ou somnifres.

----------


## Yoshidu62

En ce qui concerne la dsinformation vous me faites rire  mettre a sur le dos de la coupe du monde.

Vous avez entendu parler du projet de loi DADVSI qui a t accept au journal de TF1 pour ne citer que celui-l?

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> [mode chicaneur /on] c pas plutot : ...que la France aille aussi loin...
> [mode chicaneur /off] 
> 
> Par contre, c normal que les supporteurs fassent du bruit pour feter une victoire, soyez prvoyant : boules quis et / ou somnifres.


Je sais, je m'en suis rendu compte aprs : j'avais commenc ma phrase autrement, je l'ai dit, et j'ai oubli de changer le temps  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Le monde dans lequel on vie est loin d'tre magnifique, alors si on ne peut mme pas profiter des quelques moments de joies qu'on nous offre, je me demande si a vaut la peine de continuer  vivre.......


J'ai dit une seule fois que c'est mal de faire la fte ?
Me suis-je plaint une seule fois que a a klaxonner toute la nuit ?




> Moi aussi aussi je trouve a grave de faire un gros journal sur l'quipe de France, maintenant le "publique" n'y est pour rien et rien ne t'empche d'aller pcher les infos ailleurs ...


JT ou pas, je vais toujours chercher des informations ailleurs. Et entre autre, merci au 20 minutes !

----------


## yann2

> PS : J'essaye de relancer le sujet  propos des informations parce que le fait de faire la fte ou de klaxonner n'est pas bien grave. Le pire est tout de mme la dsinformation... Arrtez d'viter le sujet s'il vous plat !


C'est clair qu'il y a beacoup de foot  la tl mais de l a parler de dsinformation  ::roll::  

Je ne sais pas o tu prend tes infos, mais j'ai entendu parler d'autres choses que du foot (Radio, Journaux et JTs). Le mieux tant la radio (mais ce n'est que mon avis).

----------


## bilb0t

> Si mais quand je fais la fte, je la fais sans gner mes voisins...


Tu pourrais aussi essayer d'inviter tes voisins... Tu va voir, sortir de chez soi, rencontrer des gens, c'est super !!!

Sinon je regrette d'tre arriv bien tard au boulot se matin parce qu'il est super ce topic !!! ::mrgreen::

----------


## warwink

Mais depuis quand quand le journal de 20H vaut-il la peine d'tre regarder. Le foot n'a rien changer l dedans.

----------


## BiM

> En ce qui concerne la dsinformation vous me faites rire  mettre a sur le dos de la coupe du monde.
> 
> Vous avez entendu parler du projet de loi DADVSI qui a t accept au journal de TF1 pour ne citer que celui-l?


C'est vrai que depuis quelques annes, l'information se porte uniquement sur un sujet principal  la fois. Les autres sujets passent aussi mais plus discrtement.

Quand certains sont compltement effacs, c'est que la rdaction a prioris d'autres informations.

Le problme dans le cas de la coupe du monde, ce n'est plus une priorisation, c'est carrment une focalisation !

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Tu pourrais aussi essayer d'inviter tes voisins... Tu va voir, sortir de chez soi, rencontrer des gens, c'est super !!!
> 
> Sinon je regrette d'tre arriv bien tard au boulot se matin parce qu'il est super ce topic !!!


T'arrive  10h50 au boulot toi ? LOL

ON A TROUV UN DES KLAXONNEURS, IL FAUT LE LINCHER, ET NON NE VOUS FIEZ PAS A SON ALLURE DE LAPINOU !!

----------


## shadowmoon

pour me tenir au courant de ce qui se passe moi j'utilise alertinfo, ce soft couvre pas mal de domaines et il est trs facile d'utilisation

----------


## BiM

> pour me tenir au courant de ce qui se passe moi j'utilise alertinfo, ce soft couvre pas mal de domaines et il est trs facile d'utilisation


J'utilise pas ma Google qui permet de rcuperer et filtrer les flux RSS. En plus, toute la journe, j'ai mes infos en temps rel sur ma page d'accueil  ::):

----------


## Jahprend

3615 Lacoupedumondec'esttoutles4ansalorsarreterdenousbassineravecvosheuresdesommeils

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Bon alors j'ai pas tout lu, vous avez trop post depuis 1h ce matin...
Mais voil ce que j'ai  dire...
tre obliger de fermer les fentres pour viter d'avoir trop de bruit (parce que l c'est pas des fentres qu'il faut mais un bunker 10 mtres sous terre) alors qu'il faisait trop chaud, pour viter que a rveille des enfants ( l'age de mon fils on s'en bas les c****** du foot :  minuit on dort !!!)
Je rejoint ce qui a t dit : les supporters s'approprient trop facilement la victoire. Ce n'est pas eux sur le terrain. Tout le long du match je me serais cru au vlodrome (endroit dans lequel je n'ai t qu'une fois... pour vous prouver qu'un supporter *peut* ne pas tre intelligent, quand l'quipe adverse occupait la partie de terrain qui se situait dans le virage ou je me trouvait il s'entendait crier : "NomDuGardien, ta femme est devant nous, elle nous s*** le b***" Excusez moi du peu mais depuis ce jour l : j'ai jur de ne jamais remettre les pieds dans un stade. C'est d'une bassesse (excusez de l'orthographe dont je ne suis pas sur..). 
Le gros dfaut du foot : ce sont les supporters. 
A Marseille (comme dans d'autres villes) il y a eu des dbordements. Les supporters ne sont ils pas assez intelligents pour que tout ce passe dans la joie et la bonne humeur ??

Ah oui, que s'est il pass hier ?? la dernire fois la loi DADVSI a t vot la fois d'avant je ne sais mme plus, la fois d'avant non plus...
Vivement le 10 juillet que cela soit fini.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> C'est vrai que depuis quelques annes, l'information se porte uniquement sur un sujet principal  la fois. Les autres sujets passent aussi mais plus discrtement.
> 
> Quand certains sont compltement effacs, c'est que la rdaction a prioris d'autres informations.
> 
> Le problme dans le cas de la coupe du monde, ce n'est plus une priorisation, c'est carrment une focalisation !


Il faut se dire une chose : les mdias diffusent les informations qu'ils estiment interessantes. Interessantes dans le sens : qui vont succiter le plus d'intert chez un public cibl.

Donc, un mdia qui est destin au "peuple" en gnral, va forcment focaliser sur l'vnement que le "peuple" vit le plus intensment. C'est de la logique pure..  ::): 

Bon, je suis sr que la colre du matin ( aprs une mauvaise nuit ) est passe, et que les personnes qui n'aiment pas le foot et qui se sont exprimes ici en dfaveur des "ennuis" causs par les klaxons sont un peu moins aigris !

----------


## Jahprend

> Il faut se dire une chose : les mdias diffusent les informations qu'ils estiment interessantes. Interessantes dans le sens : qui vont succiter le plus d'intert chez un public cibl.
> 
> Donc, un mdia qui est destin au "peuple" en gnral, va forcment focaliser sur l'vnement que le "peuple" vit le plus intensment. C'est de la logique pure.. 
> 
> Bon, je suis sr que la colre du matin ( aprs une mauvaise nuit ) est passe, et que les personnes qui n'aiment pas le foot et qui se sont exprimes ici en dfaveur des "ennuis" causs par les klaxons sont un peu moins aigris !


Vous etes au courant du gars qui a t abattu parce qu'il tentai de tirer sur des supporters aprs France-Brsil?

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Vous etes au courant du gars qui a t abattu parce qu'il tentai de tirer sur des supporters aprs France-Brsil?


Non  ::): 
Encore un qui n'a pas pu dormir  cause des klaxons ! ( ironic mode: off ! )

----------


## BiM

Oui, a s'est pass au Cap d'Aigle j'ai entendu l'info soit  la radio, soit  la TV mais a a t trs rapide, genre, une phrase et c'tait rgl. Sinon j'ai relu rapidement l'info dans le 20 minutes le lendemain (au moins, ils ne consacrent pas leur journal  une seule info).

----------


## Jahprend

Non mais c'est ca en plus, le gars en avait marre du bruit , il a sorti son fusil et tir au milieu de la foule. Apres ca, il c'est fait abattre par les gendarmes comme quoi aucun n'extrmisme ne resout de problemes...

----------


## yann2

> Bon alors j'ai pas tout lu, vous avez trop post depuis 1h ce matin...
> Mais voil ce que j'ai  dire...
> tre obliger de fermer les fentres pour viter d'avoir trop de bruit (parce que l c'est pas des fentres qu'il faut mais un bunker 10 mtres sous terre) alors qu'il faisait trop chaud, pour viter que a rveille des enfants ( l'age de mon fils on s'en bas les c****** du foot :  minuit on dort !!!)
> Je rejoint ce qui a t dit : les supporters s'approprient trop facilement la victoire. Ce n'est pas eux sur le terrain. Tout le long du match je me serais cru au vlodrome (endroit dans lequel je n'ai t qu'une fois... pour vous prouver qu'un supporter *peut* ne pas tre intelligent, quand l'quipe adverse occupait la partie de terrain qui se situait dans le virage ou je me trouvait il s'entendait crier : "NomDuGardien, ta femme est devant nous, elle nous s*** le b***" Excusez moi du peu mais depuis ce jour l : j'ai jur de ne jamais remettre les pieds dans un stade. C'est d'une bassesse (excusez de l'orthographe dont je ne suis pas sur..). 
> Le gros dfaut du foot : ce sont les supporters. 
> A Marseille (comme dans d'autres villes) il y a eu des dbordements. Les supporters ne sont ils pas assez intelligents pour que tout ce passe dans la joie et la bonne humeur ??
> 
> Ah oui, que s'est il pass hier ?? la dernire fois la loi DADVSI a t vot la fois d'avant je ne sais mme plus, la fois d'avant non plus...
> Vivement le 10 juillet que cela soit fini.


Bah ! Les ftards n'ont pas le droit de gnraliser mais les dormeurs si ... ::roll::  
Je suis dgout.

----------


## cladsam

Oui les klaxxxons font du bruit.
Oui, il faut tre honnte, que la France se qualifie pour la finale de la coupe du monde de football ne changera pas la face du monde.
Non, vos salaires ne seront pas augments si Zidane met 4 buts en finale de la coupe de monde FIFA 2006.
Oui c'est une joie phmre et OUI seul 23 joueurs vont EVENTUELLEMENT gagn cette preuve sprotive et pas toute la nation.
Non, ca ne changera rien aux guerres, maltraitances, violences...

et pour reprendre le dbut du post.. OUi nous qui exprimons notre joie futile pour des sujets anodins avons necessairement des "Vies misrables"

Nous sommes ncessairement des irrspectueux et n'avons aucun respect d'autrui et il FAUT nous chasser comme nous sommes des fauteurs de troubles... nous empechons certaines personnes de dormir, nous les empechons meme de voir la guerre a la television... c'est un scandal sans nom !!!

Parcequ'aprs tout, faire UNE exception c'est dramatique, accepter qu'une fois de temps en temps les rgles soient transgresses pour exprimer sa joie , c'est pathtique. Vibrer, tre heureux, c'est un crime...


Et si on reltivisait un peu? Je n'ai pas klaxxxxon, mais j'ai t trs heureux de cette qualification. Ma vie n'est pas misrable mais j'aime tout de mme le foot. J'aurais aim dormir aprs ce match , je n'ai pas pu et j'ai termin ma courte nuit en me disant... ces jeunes qui sont dans la rue, ils font du bruit mais je prfre qu'ils le fassent en exprimant leur bonheur qu'en se battant avec les forces de l'ordre et en brulant des voitures !
Et pour la finale? Je me mettrai des boules dans les oreilles pour pouvoir dormir et je laisserai les jeunes et le smoins jeunes profiter de l'eventuelle victoire!

et ensuite? Je serai conscient que la coupe du monde n'aura rien chang aux problme qui ont donn lieu au meutes mais ce n'ets pas le but du sport, son but c'est d'apporter des moments de joie et pour beaucoup c'est russi...

Je me dirai que ca aura masqu les guerres et que pourtant elles continuent mais je me dirai aussi que les voir au quotidien ne les auraient pas fait cess et que pire que cela: ne voir sans cess que des images de malheur nous habitue au malheur, ca devient.. banal, normal, habituel .. comme s'il n'existait plus d'images de coupe du monde  montrer , comme s'il nexistait plus d'images de bonheur  montrer , comme si, un jour, la prsence ventuelle d'images de bonheur allait dclencher les foudres de ceux qui aiment un quotidien sans mouvement, sans gout, sans partage sans saveur... et si c'tait ca une vie misrable?

Vive le fooooot!!!!!!!

----------


## illight

> J'habite  SANGUINET



mdr comment habiter le trou du cul du monde  ::mouarf::  me demande s'il y avait du monde su rle bassin , avec tous les vieux qui y sont prsents  ::mrgreen::  

Bref, pour revenir au sujet de dpart, la personne qui a fait le premier post (dsol me rappelle plus de ton pseudo  ::oops:: ) est totalement dprimant  ::?:  finalement on se rend compte que tous ceux qui aiment le foot et qui donc supportent leur quipe sont des cons parce qu'ils font la fete  ::?:  en tout cas c'est ce que je comprend  ::?:  
Certes, ce n'est pas nous qui avons gagn, on a pas encore d'ailleurs gagn (d'un autre cot je comprend pas trop pourquoi les gens vont dja dans les rues parce qu'on a pas gagn encore..comme si c'tait un exploit qu'on soit en final  ::roll::  bref) mais les gens ont bien le droit, comme j'ai lu ici ou la de feter leur pays et une victoire  ::):  certes un peu excessivement  ::): 

Moi qui suis supporter de foot a mes heures, je ne suis pas non plus un gros fanatique hein  ::mrgreen::  mais il y a des choses positives et ngatives de tout a  ::): 
Vais commencer par les positives : l'engouement des gens, qu'o les voient tous runis et heureux comme a dans ce monde de brute et de guerre et de connerie infame, a fait quand meme un peu plaisir a voir de voir des gens enfin content (pas heureux c'est un peu fort  ::mrgreen::  )
Les cots ngatifs, ils ont dja t dit c'est le reste :  la tl aux infos, il n'y a que le foot qui compte : hier soir ils n'ont fait que passer leurs anciennes demi, leurs anciens match contre le portugal, ils ont meme pa smontr si la navette de cap canaveral avait dcoll, ils n'ont pa smontr les tirs de missiles de la core, et autres trucs un peu tristes qu'il y a tout le temps aux infos. Certes a fai tplaisir de voi enfin quelques vnements heureux, mais il ne faut quand meme pa soublier ce qui se passe dans le monde  ::?:  
Pour en revenir enfin a ceux qui dorment, je suis all voir l match chez quelqu'un et il fallait ramener des gens au centre ville : au dpart, a fait plaisir de voir des gens contents comme a...Mais au bout d'un moment a fait peur : les gens sont compltement bourrs, ils roulent n'importe comment, ils sont debout dans leur voiture ou sur le capot (oui oui j'en ai vu  ::mrgreen::  ), ou meme j'ai vu des gars couchs par terre au milieu d'un carrefour assez frquent  :8O:  compltement fou  ::?:  
Je veux bien que les gens fassent la fete, mais faites quand meme attention a ce que vous faites merde, c'est dangeureux  ::?:  a serait con de mourrir dans un excdent de joie  ::?:  
Pour les klaxons, heuu il devrait exister un systme de dsactivation  ::mrgreen::  malheureusement on peut rien y faire  ::?:  et faut faire avec..Enfin si on peut faire un truc : le soir de la finale la, vous allez en rase campagne de 17h a 2-3h du mat  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jahprend

:8-):  CladSam Prsident  :8-):

----------


## bilb0t

> T'arrive  10h50 au boulot toi ? LOL
> 
> ON A TROUV UN DES KLAXONNEURS, IL FAUT LE LINCHER, ET NON NE VOUS FIEZ PAS A SON ALLURE DE LAPINOU !!


Mais non, je suis arriv  10h00, mais je fais un peu semblant de travailler avant de venir glander sur la taverne...

Et je suis Belgo-Suisse, mais j'ai t voir le match chez un pote (voir autre sujet sur l'alcool)

Par contre il y avait de trs jolie franaise sur le Bd d'Avroy hier  ::love::  .

----------


## Yoshidu62

> Oui les klaxxxons font du bruit.
> Oui, il faut tre honnte, que la France se qualifie pour la finale de la coupe du monde de football ne changera pas la face du monde.
> Non, vos salaires ne seront pas augments si Zidane met 4 buts en finale de la coupe de monde FIFA 2006.
> Oui c'est une joie phmre et OUI seul 23 joueurs vont EVENTUELLEMENT gagn cette preuve sprotive et pas toute la nation.
> Non, ca ne changera rien aux guerres, maltraitances, violences...
> 
> et pour reprendre le dbut du post.. OUi nous qui exprimons notre joie futile pour des sujets anodins avons necessairement des "Vies misrables"
> 
> Nous sommes ncessairement des irrspectueux et n'avons aucun respect d'autrui et il FAUT nous chasser comme nous sommes des fauteurs de troubles... nous empechons certaines personnes de dormir, nous les empechons meme de voir la guerre a la television... c'est un scandal sans nom !!!
> ...



Si tu te prsentes en 2007 je vote pour toi!!   ::mouarf::

----------


## lou87

Illight on a jamais dit de na pas fter une victoire au foot !

On a juste demander en somme, que ceux qui font la fte fassent juste un peu moins de bruits, qu'ils le fte s'ils veulent, a nous drange pas, mais qu'ils fasse moins de bruits... Et l je pense que tout le monde sera content  ::):  

 :;):

----------


## yann2

> Illight on a jamais dit de na pas fter une victoire au foot !
> 
> On a juste demander en somme, que ceux qui font la fte fassent juste un peu moins de bruits, qu'ils le fte s'ils veulent, a nous drange pas, mais qu'ils fasse moins de bruits... Et l je pense que tout le monde sera content



Donc 500 000 personnes sur les champs en train de chuchoter...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Bah ! Les ftards n'ont pas le droit de gnraliser mais les dormeurs si ... 
> Je suis dgout.


je n'empche personne (au sens gnral et qui plus ait la majorit ??) d'tre content que l'quipe de France gagne un match.
les ftard empchent juste une poigne de gens de dormir : donc des cas particuliers. ( lire ce qui a t post)

Sur 60 millions de franais, il y en avait en Allemagne, en vacances  l'autre bout du monde, d'autres qui travaillaient, ceux qui voulaient dormir, ceux qui arrivaient  dormir, et quelques 40 millions devant leur tl ou dans les rues.

----------


## Qapoka

> CladSam Prsident


+1

Et puis, ceux qui ralent, ils devraient essayer de se rejouir avec le reste de la nation  :;):   (ceux qui ont des enfants en bas age sont excuses). C'est vrai, voir les autres se rejouir et faire la fete a cote de soi alors que son quotidien est si triste, c'est malheureux. 

Vous avez encore dimanche soir pour vous rattraper. Profitez en, ca n'arrive qu'une fois tout les 50 ans. (1998-2006, c'est un gros coup de bol).  ::D:

----------


## Mdiat

> Donc 500 000 personnes sur les champs en train de chuchoter...


Merveilleuse ide, tu te rends compte de l'impact que pourraient avoir 500 000 personnes manifestant leur joie en silence : on en parlerait dans le monde entier, j'attends avec impatience.

----------


## cladsam

Alors la merci beaucoup... euh si quelqu'un connait 500 maires pret a signer, je me prsente  ::mouarf::

----------


## nebule

illight, je partage ton avis ...




> Mais au bout d'un moment a fait peur : les gens sont compltement bourrs, ils roulent n'importe comment, ils sont debout dans leur voiture ou sur le capot (oui oui j'en ai vu  ),


Et pour votre info, un toit de voiture,  faire changer une fois qu'il a t pitin, masacr et cabonn, ca coute plus de 1500 et 3 jours d'immobilisation de la voiture! Et tout cas pour une clio 1 sans gadget! 
Sans parler de la franchise!

Alors, faire la fete (en gnral) pkoi pas tant que ca emmerde pas les autres!  :8O:

----------


## yann2

> je n'empche personne (au sens gnral et qui plus ait la majorit ??) d'tre content que l'quipe de France gagne un match.
> les ftard empchent juste une poigne de gens de dormir : donc des cas particuliers. ( lire ce qui a t post)
> 
> Sur 60 millions de franais, il y en avait en Allemagne, en vacances  l'autre bout du monde, d'autres qui travaillaient, ceux qui voulaient dormir, ceux qui arrivaient  dormir, et quelques 40 millions devant leur tl ou dans les rues.



Je faisais rfrence  a :




> Je rejoint ce qui a t dit : *les supporters s'approprient trop facilement la victoire*. Ce n'est pas eux sur le terrain. Tout le long du match je me serais cru au vlodrome (endroit dans lequel je n'ai t qu'une fois... pour vous prouver qu'un supporter peut ne pas tre intelligent, quand l'quipe adverse occupait la partie de terrain qui se situait dans le virage ou je me trouvait il s'entendait crier : "NomDuGardien, ta femme est devant nous, elle nous s*** le b***" Excusez moi du peu mais depuis ce jour l : j'ai jur de ne jamais remettre les pieds dans un stade. C'est d'une bassesse (excusez de l'orthographe dont je ne suis pas sur..).
> Le gros dfaut du foot : ce sont les supporters.
> A Marseille (comme dans d'autres villes) il y a eu des dbordements. *Les supporters ne sont ils pas assez intelligents* pour que tout ce passe dans la joie et la bonne humeur ??


Tout ce que tu dis est vrai, mais il s'agit d'une minorit (enfin j'espre  ::lol::  )

----------


## warwink

> mdr comment habiter le trou du cul du monde  me demande s'il y avait du monde su rle bassin , avec tous les vieux qui y sont prsents


L'hiver oui, plein de vieux et encore ca commence  changer. Mais l, c'est les vacances, pour certain :snif:, donc plein de vacancis, qui se prennent une belle pluie en ce moment d'ailleur.

----------


## nebule

> Merveilleuse ide, tu te rends compte de l'impact que pourraient avoir 500 000 personnes manifestant leur joie en silence : on en parlerait dans le monde entier, j'attends avec impatience.


Ca serait un beau moment et surtout une belle preuve d'intelligence plutot que de voir des jeunes bourres, crier, courir, sauter sur les voitures...




> Vous avez encore dimanche soir pour vous rattraper.


Bah surement alors le lendemain on bosse, on se lve tot ... Je fini par penser que je prfrerai qu'ils perdent ces foutus francais  ::?:

----------


## Qapoka

> Je fini par penser que je prfrerai qu'ils perdent ces foutus francais


Malheureuse !!!! Pense aux pauvres italiens !!!

----------


## Jahprend

> illight, je partage ton avis ...
> 
> 
> 
> Et pour votre info, un toit de voiture,  faire changer une fois qu'il a t pitin, masacr et cabonn, ca coute plus de 1500 et 3 jours d'immobilisation de la voiture! Et tout cas pour une clio 1 sans gadget! 
> Sans parler de la franchise!
> 
> Alors, faire la fete (en gnral) pkoi pas tant que ca emmerde pas les autres!


Tout a fait d'accord le seul probleme c'est que le foot c comme tout, ca fait sortit les cons et vu qui sont au milieu de la foule on les reconnait pas^^

----------


## Pouic

Bon, j'avoue que j'ai eu la flemme de tout lire (je me suis arrt  la page 6  ::P:  )

Juste pour faire un parallle pour ceux qui bougonnent : moi, ce que je dteste *vraiment*, c'est la fte du Nouvel An. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on fterai un jour comme les autres, qui ne doit sa distinction qu' une dmarche administrative. Cette nuit l, le nombre de personnes qui hurlent dans la rue (bourres ou pas) dpasse (ou tout du moins gale) le nombre de personnes qui ont klaxonn hier soir.

Mais l, c'est rigolo : a ne drange personne ; c'est "normal". Tout a pour un nombre dbile qui a l'insigne honneur d'tre incrment (on saluera la performance autrement plus sportive qu'une quipe de foot, n'en dplaise  certains). On me rapellera o les gens ont particip  cette incrmentation ; et comment un nombre plus grand va changer leur vie.

Moi ce qui me gonfle, c'est donc le Nouvel An : pourtant, je tire pas  vue sur ceux qui passe dans la rue : sur le fond, a ne me drange pas, et je prfre que les gens fassent la fte dans la rue plutt que de se morfondre dans un coin en ruminant des ides noires.

Alors si vous faites la fte le soir du Nouvel An, au moins ne venez pas cracher sur un vnement qui arrive 2 deux fois en 50 ans (parce que le nouvel an, moi, j'y ai droit.... tous les ans.)

J'oubliai : Allez la France !  ::D:

----------


## warwink

Je crois que pas mal de monde vont travailler lundi, moi compris, pourtant ca ne va pas m'empecher de faire la fte, heureusement. Bon, pour ceux qui ont la vie de personne entre leur main je comprend mais l sur un forum d'informaticien et sur ceux qui ralent, je ne pense pas qu'il y en a beaucoup.

Et les personnes qui brulent les voitures, se tapent sur la gueule, c'est pas que pendant la coupe du monde. Faudrai aussi arreter les greves, les manifestations, les frias :snif: .... ah oui les guerres aussi  ::?: 




> Malheureuse !!!! Pense aux pauvres italiens !!!


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## nebule

> Alors si vous faites la fte le soir du Nouvel An, au moins ne venez pas cracher sur un vnement qui arrive 2 deux fois en 50 ans (parce que le nouvel an, moi, j'y ai droit.... tous les ans.)


J'ai le mme avis pour le 1er de l'an et le 14 juillet!
Ca fait sortir tous les soulards ...

----------


## Qapoka

> Et les personnes qui brulent les voitures, se tapent sur la gueule, c'est pas que pendant la coupe du monde. Faudrai aussi arreter les greves, les manifestations, les frias :snif: .... ah oui les guerres aussi


Oui et puis ne generalisont pas non plus. 40 million de supporter, 200 casseur au max. Ca fait 1 sur 200 000.

----------


## warwink

Ca doit tre dur pour vous ne rien aimer. Finalement plus ont bte, plus ont s'amuse. Il me tarde dimanche soir et encore plus lundi matin pour voir un nouveau whiner poster une nouveau post.

J'allais oublier:

Zidane il a marqu, Zidane il a marqu, Zidane il a marqu oh Zidane il a marqu.

----------


## bilb0t

> J'ai le mme avis pour le 1er de l'an et le 14 juillet!
> Ca fait sortir tous les soulards ...


Je sais pas trop, j'aurais peut-tre du te demander a en MP pour pas pervertir le dbat mais, c'est quoi qui t'clate dans la vie nebule ?




> Zidane il a marqu, Zidane il a marqu, Zidane il a marqu oh Zidane il a marqu.


Mais comment il fait ? Il regarde la ou il va tirer, il prend pas d'lan et paf c'est goaaal...  :8O:

----------


## yann2

> Par contre Nebule tu serais pas un petit peu "un ptit cul serr" ou "une peine  jour" ?

----------


## bilb0t

> Envoy par bilb0t dans un autre fil
> 
> Par contre Nebule tu serais pas un petit peu "un ptit cul serr" ou "une peine  jour" ?


Attention au phrase sortie de leur contexte !!!

----------


## Theocourant

Je ne suis pas un fada du foot mais je regarde volontier la coupe du monde.

Mme si moi, je ne fais pas la fte parce que la France va en finale (elle ne l'a pas encore gagn loin de la l mais a c'est une autre histoire) mais j'apprcie cette victoire et je comprends que des personnes (plus fada que moi comme mon frre) veuillent la fter.

Je vous dirais que les klaxons pendant 1 heure aprs le match, pour moi, a passerait largement, ce que je ne supporte pas c'est de les avoir jusqu' plus de 2h00 (et apparemment, j'ai eu de la chance car je n'ai pas entendu les suivants aux dires de ma fiance) soit plus de 3h aprs la fin du match ...

Aujourd'hui, j'ai commenc le boulot  7h (pas le choix) et pour ce faire je dois me lever  5h30 d'o 3h30 de sommeil... Ce manque de sommeil va peser lourd sur mon travail je le sens dj ... Lorsque je fais la fte si j'ai dcid de me coucher  3h du mat pour me lever  5h c'est mon problme, j'assume mon choix mais l, comme vous l'aurez compris, je ne l'ai pas choisi, on me l'a impos et a me fout les boules que si nous faisons des remarques comme quoi a nous emmerde la vie on se fait renvoyer dans la figure que l'on est pas tolrant et patati et patata ...  ::vomi::  et  ::triste:: .

Autre remarque : c'est une majorit de Franais qui suivent le foot, sont heureux de la victoire de l'quipe MAIS c'est une *minorit* de co****ds qui nous font chier avec leurs klaxons ... LA nuance est la aussi.

----------


## Yoshidu62

> Attention au phrase sortie de leur contexte !!!



 ::mouarf2::

----------


## yann2

> Attention au phrase sortie de leur contexte !!!



Ah ! Euh je fais rfrence  ce fil et  




> J'ai le mme avis pour le 1er de l'an et le 14 juillet!
> Ca fait sortir tous les soulards ...





> Bah surement alors le lendemain on bosse, on se lve tot ... Je fini par penser que je prfrerai qu'ils perdent ces foutus francais

----------


## lakitrid

> Parcequ'aprs tout, faire UNE exception c'est dramatique, accepter qu'une fois de temps en temps les rgles soient transgresses pour exprimer sa joie , c'est pathtique. Vibrer, tre heureux, c'est un crime...


Oui c'est dramatique, la loi n'accepte pas d'exception juste parce que les gens font la fte, sinon o on va ?
Alors oui certains suporter font beaucoup de bruit, gne, casse des arrt de bus.
D'autres fte ca plus discretement mais surement de facon aussi intense. Si il y a besoin de jouer du klaxon, hurler, et rouler come des fous en ville pour se sentir souder, o va-t-on.
Le respect des autres ne s'arrte pas les soir des matchs.
Vive la fte, vive le respect des autres !

----------


## Theocourant

> Malheureuse !!!! Pense aux pauvres italiens !!!


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## nebule

> Je sais pas trop, j'aurais peut-tre du te demander a en MP pour pas pervertir le dbat mais, c'est quoi qui t'clate dans la vie nebule ?


Bah plein de chose.
En ce moment ca serait plutot m'occuper de la construction de ma petite maison, me prendre la tete avec le constructeur ...
Ou encore passer mon permis moto et me faire des petites frayeurs  :;):  
Ou encore passer du temps avec mon chri quand il est la (pas assez souvent  notre gout).
Aprs la liste n'est pas exhaustive mais ca dpend des moments, des mes buts.

Enfin tout ca pour dire que se bourrer la gueule sortir en boite ou dans des cafs jusqu' pas d'heure et gueuler dehors c'est pas mon truc.
On prfre se faire une bonne petite soire entre amis chez nous,  regarder une srie sympa et  papoter autour d'un plat et d'un bon jus de fruit  :;):  

Chacun sa vie et sa facon de s'clater mais c'est pas pour autant que j'embete les voisins  :;):  pour mes "passions".

----------


## Mdiat

> Ca doit tre dur pour vous ne rien aimer.


Et a recommence  :8O: . Si on n'aime pas ce que tu aimes, on n'aime rien, quelle logique merveilleusement confortable. C'est ce terrorisme intellectuel qui pousse des gens  avoir des *r*-actions anti-foot.

----------


## hegros

Quel bande de rleur ces franais. Jamais content ! 

Au pire il y a les petites boules,fort sympathique, qu'on met dans les oreilles avant de dormir  ::mouarf::  

Puis rien n'empche d'aller au commissariat de police dposer une main courante pour tapage nocturne. Vous prenez juste le risque qu'ils vous mettent en garde  vue pour "trouble  une festivit nationale"  ::mouarf::

----------


## venegan

> Et a recommence . Si on n'aime pas ce que tu aimes, on n'aime rien, quelle logique merveilleusement confortable. C'est ce terrorisme intellectuel qui pousse des gens  avoir des *r*-actions anti-foot.


C'est juste pour rapeller le premier post :




> ...Alors... Quelle excitation pour une chose aussi futile qu'un match de foot.
> ...Dans ce cas, tant pis, restez dans l'illusion d'avoir accompli quelque chose dans vos vies misrables.

----------


## illight

> Enfin tout ca pour dire que se bourrer la gueule sortir en boite ou dans des cafs jusqu' pas d'heure et gueuler dehors c'est pas mon truc.
> On prfre se faire une bonne petite soire entre amis chez nous,  regarder une srie sympa et  papoter autour d'un plat et d'un bon jus de fruit



3000 % d'accord  ::mrgreen::  
Moi ce qui me fait marrer, c'est les gens qui disent "Wahoo j'ai pass une trop bonne soire, on s'est bourr la gueule j'ai vomi je me souviens de rien c'tait gnial"
 :8O:  
Vous m'expliquer ce qu'il y a de bien quand on se souvient pas de ce qu'on a fait ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## davcha

J'aimerais prciser quelques petites choses pour nos amis les footeux.

Personnellement, j'ai rien contre vous, except quand vous m'empchez de dormir, quand vous manquez de casser une patte  mon pauvre chat et quand vos foutus matchs retransmis  la tl prennent le pas sur tout le reste.

Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais moi quand je vais faire la fte -- que ce soit sans raisons particulire ou que ce soit pour un vnement, genre mariage, bapteme... -- je respecte votre tranquillit.
Apparemment, pour vous, ce respect de votre tranquillit est signe que je suis quelqu'un de triste qui ne sait pas s'amuser. Pas de problme, je prends note. La prochaine fois, j'irais klaxonner en bas de chez vous et j'organiserais une course de semi-remorques dans votre quartier.

----------


## Pouic

> J'aimerais prciser quelques petites choses pour nos amis les footeux.
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai rien contre vous, except quand vous m'empchez de dormir, quand vous manquez de casser une patte  mon pauvre chat et quand vos foutus matchs retransmis  la tl prennent le pas sur tout le reste.
> 
> Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais moi quand je vais faire la fte -- que ce soit sans raisons particulire ou que ce soit pour un vnement, genre mariage, bapteme... -- je respecte votre tranquillit.
> Apparemment, pour vous, ce respect de votre tranquillit est signe que je suis quelqu'un de triste qui ne sait pas s'amuser. Pas de problme, je prends note. La prochaine fois, j'irais klaxonner en bas de chez vous et j'organiserais une course de semi-remorques dans votre quartier.


Certes... Mais que fais-tu lors du nouvel an ? Le 15 aot ? Le 14 juillet ?
(je rappelle que la matraquage mdiatique n'est pas moindre en ces priodes...)
Te sens-tu aussi """agress""" ?

----------


## Maxoo

le jour de la fte de la musique ...

----------


## davcha

> Certes... Mais que fais-tu lors du nouvel an ? Le 15 aot ? Le 14 juillet ?
> (je rappelle que la matraquage mdiatique n'est pas moindre en ces priodes...)
> Te sens-tu aussi """agress""" ?


Non, en revanche, je me sens davantage concern.

Pour le nouvel an, on fait tous la fte et mis  part pour les changements de millnaires, ce qui n'arrive pas trs souvent, c'est tout de mme plus calme.

Le 14 juillet, c'est beaucoup plus contrl. Y'a pas de mecs qui se prennent pour des as du feu d'artifice qui en tirent  mme pas 2 mtres de grands arbres et jardins, par exemple (a a t le cas hier).

Le nouvel an et le 14 juillet ne m'empchent gnralement pas de voir stargate  ::aie:: 

Y'a quoi le 15 aot ?

----------


## Satch

> Pour le nouvel an, on fait tous la fte


Tu crois a ?
J'en serai pas si sur.

----------


## illight

Ouais les viexu suis pas sur qu'ils fassent la fete  ::mrgreen::  

Pis d'ailleurs pourquoi on fait la fete ? a sert a rien on change juste d'anne..Ya rien d'exceptionnel la dedans non plus...

----------


## davcha

Je voulais dire que a concerne bien davantage de gens, et les ractions sont tout de mme moins violentes.

----------


## Maxoo

d'autant plus que le championnat du monde de foot c'est tout les 4 ans, alors que le nouvel an : je te laisse compter  :;): 

Srieux il y a toujours des mecs qui bossent au nouvel an, et/ou qui doivent se lever a 4h du mat' le 1er pour aller bosser alors que leurs collegues sont en train de gueuler dans la rue.

----------


## Maxoo

> Je voulais dire que a concerne bien davantage de gens, et les ractions sont tout de mme moins violentes.


pour le changement de millnaire ? ou quand y a des grosses ftes de prvues, tu vois toujours au moins une ou deux voitures crames, et quelques personnes qui se sont fait crase par la foule ...

----------


## hegros

> Ouais les viexu suis pas sur qu'ils fassent la fete  
> 
> Pis d'ailleurs pourquoi on fait la fete ? a sert a rien on change juste d'anne..Ya rien d'exceptionnel la dedans non plus...


Ce qui est exceptionnel,et qui mrite a priori petard,boisson et tapage nocturne, c'est que la terre termine son tour autour du soleil. Je ne vois pas d'autres explications.

----------


## Jahprend

> Ouais les viexu suis pas sur qu'ils fassent la fete  
> 
> Pis d'ailleurs pourquoi on fait la fete ? a sert a rien on change juste d'anne..Ya rien d'exceptionnel la dedans non plus...


Une anne de plus avec du ptrole, YOUPI

----------


## Mdiat

> C'est juste pour rapeller le premier post :


Donc, pour rsumer :
Parce que davcha a crit une chose que je n'ai jamais cautionne, je n'ai pas le droit de ne pas aimer ce qu'aime warwink, la vie sociale va devenir de plus en plus difficile.

----------


## Pouic

> Je voulais dire que a concerne bien davantage de gens, et les ractions sont tout de mme moins violentes.


Ah ouais... Un nombre qui s'incrmente, c'est sr, tu as l'impression d'avoir enfin accompli quelque chose...  ::roll::  
Ca change la vie....


Pour info, le 15 aot : dbarquement en Provence (beaucoup plus ft que le 14 juillet dans cette rgion  ::):  )

----------


## yann2

> Je voulais dire que a concerne bien davantage de gens, *et les ractions sont tout de mme moins violentes*.


Hier je suis all dans la rue, j'ai retourn 3 voitures et jet des pierres dans les vitres.
Faut pas abuser. Hier c'tait juste une fte, on n'est pas sortie pour tout pter !

----------


## lakitrid

> Hier je suis all dans la rue, j'ai retourn 3 voitures et jet des pierres dans les vitres.
> Faut pas abuser. Hier c'tait juste une fte, on n'est pas sortie pour tout pter !


Toi peut tre pas mais certain ne se sont pas gn (vitre d'arrt de bus, etc.)

----------


## bakaneko

Elle est un peu de mauvais gout mais elle colle assez bien au sujet du topic

----------


## Maxoo

> Toi peut tre pas mais certain ne se sont pas gn (vitre d'arrt de bus, etc.)


c'est peut tre des portugais et pas des supporteurs franais, mais l ca devient un autre dbat.

----------


## lakitrid

> c'est peut tre des portugais et pas des supporteurs franais, mais l ca devient un autre dbat.


Pour moi ca ne fait aucune diffrence. De toute faon ca ne reprsente quelques cas isols.
Mais bon ca me saoule que beaucoups de gens assimile la fte  faire du bruit pour tre entendu de tous, se bourrer la gueule et ne pas respecter le code de la route (vitesse / klaxon). Alors oui tous ne font pas ca mais y'en avait beaucoup dans chacune des trois catgorie.

----------


## Oluha

j'ai pas lu tout le topic, mais moi ce qui m'ennerve c'est que tout le monde me demande si j'ai regard le match hier, et quand je leur dis "non parce que j'aime pas le foot", on me regarde avec des yeux exorbits comme si j'tais une extraterrestre  ::roll::  
Au moins, j'aime pas un truc, je l'assume jusqu'au bout. J'ai des copines qui aiment le foot depuis la coupe du monde et qui vont redetester une fois que ca sera termin  ::lol::

----------


## venegan

> Donc, pour rsumer :
> Parce que davcha a crit une chose que je n'ai jamais cautionne, je n'ai pas le droit de ne pas aimer ce qu'aime warwink, la vie sociale va devenir de plus en plus difficile.


Je n'ai fait aucun commentaire sur ton post, tu as soulign et comment les "mauvaises" paroles d'un anti-anti-footeux, j'ai soulign les "mauvaises" paroles d'un anti-footeux en esprant que la encore tu les commentes d'un oeil neutre,... mais bon tu preches pour ta paroisse.

A mon sens chacun  le droit de faire ce qu'il veut tant qu'il respecte l'autre, et respecter l'autre c'est ne pas faire de bruit quand certains dorment, mais c'est aussi respecter le "moment de bonheur" d'un autre dans la mesure du possible...

----------


## cladsam

Et puis ce qui est drole c'est le "ca concerne plsu de monde" ce qui peut se traduire par : ce jour la ca me concerne donc c'est autoris, en revanche le foot je n'aime pas donc il ne faut pas fter... et aprs on parle de respect "Mutuel".
Bien que ce ne soit pas le dbat, je ne me sents nullement concern par le 14 juillet ... aprs chacun pensera de cel ce que bon lui semble.
Toujours est-il que je ne considre pas ceux qui font la fte ce jour la comme des dlinquants potentiels juste parcequ'ils vont  l'encontre de mes principes, pour ceux qui s'clatent le 14 juillet et dnigrent le foot.
D'autre part , le "les ractiosn sont moins viloentes " me parait hors de propos.
Certes il y a eu de la casse, je le dplore. Cependant, vu que je dois boire une moyenne d'un verre d'alcool tous les 3 mois et que les seuls choses que je casse sont :
- des coquilles de noix pour faire de la salade
- les pieds des anti fte du football 

Je ne pense pas tre un dlinquant ! Fustiger 40 millions de personnes  cause d'une minorit non reprsentative aux comportements absurdes, c'est tomber dans des travers de catgorisations qui mnent souvent aux pires extrmits ...

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Il y en a toujours qui profite des situations pour casser...
mais bon, il semblerait que la coupe du monde soit au dessus des lois (notamment l'article qui concerne le tapage nocturne.)

----------


## Mdiat

> A mon sens chacun  le droit de faire ce qu'il veut tant qu'il respecte l'autre, et respecter l'autre c'est ne faire de bruit quand certains dorment mais c'est aussi respecter le "moment de bonheur" d'un autre dans la mesure du possible...


Relis ce que j'ai crit et essaye de trouver quand j'ai dit le contraire, j'ai mme montr une certaine mansutude envers le bruit (2 fois tous les 50 ans  ::mouarf::  ).

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> J'ai des copines qui aiment le foot depuis la coupe du monde et qui vont redetester une fois que ca sera termin


Ca doit concerner 30 millions de personnes  ::aie::

----------


## Satch

> Il y en a toujours qui profite des situations pour casser...
> mais bon, il semblerait que la coupe du monde soit au dessus des lois (notamment l'article qui concerne le tapage nocturne.)


Comme le nouvel an, comme certaines glises.

----------


## cladsam

Certes non mais transgresser la loi sur le tapage (qui d'ailleurs contrairement au ides recues ne diffrencie plus le nocturne du diurne --> le bruit est interdit  toute heure), ne me parait pas d'une extreme gravit.
Il y a bien des lois que des milliers de personne outre passent pour des motifs bien moins nobles qu'une nuit de fete commune dicte par la seule sensation du bonheur.
Alors faut-il mettre 40 million de personne  l'amende car elle se sont amuses un jour qui n'tait pas prvu pour cela par une loi rdige par un quelconque politicien qui dcrterait qu'un jour est meilleur qu'un autre pour etre heureux? ... pas sur!

----------


## warwink

> Et a recommence . Si on n'aime pas ce que tu aimes, on n'aime rien, quelle logique merveilleusement confortable. C'est ce terrorisme intellectuel qui pousse des gens  avoir des *r*-actions anti-foot.


Quand je disais ca, c'tait surtout pour dire que quand on est bte, on s'amuse plus facilement dans n'importe quel situationc contrairement aux autres. Et oui, moi je m'amuse autant dans les petites soires tranquils que dans les grosses beuveries genre les frias (avec un certain penchant pour les fria quand meme).

Sinon, pour fter ca je vais aller faire le tour de la rue et klaxonner un coup. Ah tiens, ca fait penser que la journ y'a des gens qui dorment aussi. Et oui, les boulanger par exemple. Et tous ces citadins qui klaxonne pour un rien sur la route et qui doivent surement reveiller ces gens de la nuit.

En fait, on devrait supprimer les klaxons, non les voitures, et la musique aussi, et pourquoi pas tout ce qui produient du bruit. On serait bien tranquil comme ca. 

Au faite, je sais pas si vous le savez mais :

Zidane il a marqu, zidane il a marqu, zidane il a marqu oh zidane il a marqu !!!

----------


## venegan

> Relis ce que j'ai crit et essaye de trouver quand j'ai dit le contraire, j'ai mme montr une certaine mansutude envers le bruit (2 fois tous les 50 ans  ).


Pas de prob. la partie que tu as cit ne s'adressait pas  toi particulirement.

----------


## lakitrid

> Je ne pense pas tre un dlinquant ! Fustiger 40 millions de personnes  cause d'une minorit non reprsentative aux comportements absurdes, c'est tomber dans des travers de catgorisations qui mnent souvent aux pires extrmits ...


Je crois que tu fais toi mme une gnralisation que l'on ne fait pas forcement. Enfin personnelement je n'ai jamais mis tous les oeufs dans le mme plat  :;): 

Pour revenir aux fte type 14 juillet : Les nuisance sont beaucoup moins importantes, et les choses "autoris" le son dans un cadre strictement lgale, avec bien sr les dbordements habituels autour de tels vnements.
Nouvel an ? Je n'ai j'amais eu de problme de bruit avec mes voisin pour ca ! Peu de gens sortent dans la rue (ou alors sur de courte dure)  cette occasion (en tout cas par chez moi).
Fte de la musique ? L je n'habite pas dans une zone o les animations sont importantes donc pas de problme.
Franchement je peux comprendre l'engouement pour la coupe du monde mais je n'aprcie pas la faon dont les gens fte les victoires. Pour savoir ce que je n'aprcie pas relisez mes postes  ::):

----------


## cladsam

> Je crois que tu fais toi mme une gnralisation que l'on ne fait pas forcement. Enfin personnelement je n'ai jamais mis tous les oeufs dans le mme plat


Oui comme tu dis "personnellement", mais tu n'es pas seul a t'tre exprim sur le post  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

> Oui comme tu dis "personnellement", mais tu n'es pas seul a t'tre exprim sur le post


J'avoue, mais en lisant les autres poste j'avais l'impression que tu allais vite en besogne, mais je ne t'en veux pas  ::): 




> Certes non mais transgresser la loi sur le tapage (qui d'ailleurs contrairement au ides recues ne diffrencie plus le nocturne du diurne --> le bruit est interdit  toute heure), ne me parait pas d'une extreme gravit.
> Il y a bien des lois que des milliers de personne outre passent pour des motifs bien moins nobles qu'une nuit de fete commune dicte par la seule sensation du bonheur.
> Alors faut-il mettre 40 million de personne  l'amende car elle se sont amuses un jour qui n'tait pas prvu pour cela par une loi rdige par un quelconque politicien qui dcrterait qu'un jour est meilleur qu'un autre pour etre heureux? ... pas sur!


Par contre l je retrouve pile poil le genre de discours que je n'aprecie pas trop (je n'ai rien contre toi et j'espere ne pas etre discourtois).
Il y a des lois rgissant la vie en communaut et il est important de les respecter, justement pour viter des dbordements, etc.

----------


## hegros

> J'avoue, mais en lisant les autres poste j'avais l'impression que tu allais vite en besogne, mais je ne t'en veux pas 
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre l je retrouve pile poil le genre de discours que je n'aprecie pas trop (je n'ai rien contre toi et j'espere ne pas etre discourtois).
> Il y a des lois rgissant la vie en communaut et il est important de les respecter, justement pour viter des dbordements, etc.


En mme temps le klaxon n'est pas interdit par la loi mme  des heures de nuit et mme quand les gens dorment.

Je t'accorde qu'il faudra encore prouver autant de "danger immdiat" sur la route surtout,comme par hasard,lorsque la France gagne  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> En mme temps le klaxon n'est pas interdit par la loi mme  des heures de nuit et mme quand les gens dorment.
> 
> Je t'accorde qu'il faudra encore prouver autant de "danger immdiat" sur la route surtout,comme par hasard,lorsque la France gagne


Note vu comment certains roulent  cette occasion ca doit pouvoir se justifier en danger immdiat permanent  ::aie::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Il y a un truc que je deteste : les gens qui n'aiment pas le foot "parce que tout le monde aime le foot", en gros : pour se dmarquer quoi  ::?:  

Si c'est la seule chose que vous avez trouv pour vous dmarquer dans la vie, et bien bravo ! Le foot est un sport amusant, la plupart des sports sont amusant quand on s'y interesse un minimum de toutes faons, et les gens qui ne l'aiment pas, sont soit attards, soit trop coincs pour se rabaisser "au niveau du peuple" et apprcier un "jeu" qui procure une sensation de plaisir intense quand on en comprend les rgles.

[TROLL OFF]

salut a va ?  ::roll::

----------


## Admin

> Le foot est un sport amusant, la plupart des sports sont amusant quand on s'y interesse un minimum de toutes faons, et les gens qui ne l'aiment pas, sont soit attards, soit trop coincs pour se rabaisser....


Voila une remarque qui prouve une ouverture d'esprit incroyable. Je met a au meme niveau que "Si quelqu'un ne saute pas il n'est pas francais"....

----------


## lou87

Moi j'aime pas spcialement un sport, pour fter leur victoire....

Et c'est pas pour autant, que je me dmarque des autres....  ::roll::  

Chacun ses choix, c'est tout.

Moi ce qui m'amuse c'est de jouer en amis, a s'a m'amuse !  ::):

----------


## warwink

> Il y a un truc que je deteste : les gens qui n'aiment pas le foot "parce que tout le monde aime le foot", en gros : pour se dmarquer quoi  
> 
> Si c'est la seule chose que vous avez trouv pour vous dmarquer dans la vie, et bien bravo ! Le foot est un sport amusant, la plupart des sports sont amusant quand on s'y interesse un minimum de toutes faons, et les gens qui ne l'aiment pas, sont soit attards, soit trop coincs pour se rabaisser "au niveau du peuple" et apprcier un "jeu" qui procure une sensation de plaisir intense quand on en comprend les rgles.
> 
> [TROLL OFF]
> 
> salut a va ?



Je n'irai pas jusqu' dire ca quand mme. Mais c'est que la plupart des gens autours de moi, que ce soit au boulot, dans mon entourage, mme ceux qui n'aiment pas le foot prennent part  cette occasion. Dimanche soir, grand cran dans le petit village, barbec. Et puis certain, genre blas: "Non je regarde pas le foot, je vais pas faire la fte dimanche soir avec tous mes amis".  ::?: 




> Voila une remarque qui prouve une ouverture d'esprit incroyable. Je met a au meme niveau que "Si quelqu'un ne saute pas il n'est pas francais"....


Ralalala. C'est pas ca mais "qui ne saute pas n'est pas francais 'ais". Avec la tienne, tu n'as pas le rythme. T'es  cot de la plaque.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Je savais que j'tais dou pour le lanc de Nains, mais je n'imaginais pas tre aussi fort au lanc de Trolls ! ...  ::aie::  Pourtant ils sont plus lourds et poilus... ( rsistance de l'air .. )

----------


## davcha

Je n'ai jamais t klaxonner dans la rue  22heure pendant des heures.
Je n'ai mme jamais klaxonner si cela n'tait pas ncessaire.
(En fait, je pense ne jamais avoir klaxonn... Peut-tre quand je prenais des cours de conduite, tout au plus.)

Je n'ai jamais envoy de pierres dans des vitres, bouzill de voitures en sautant sur la carosserie.
Je n'ai jamais hurl comme un dbile aprs 22 heures.
Je n'ai jamais tir de feux d'artifices dans des arbres.
Je n'ai jamais empch personne de dormir si c'est ce qu'ils voulaient.

Si ce que je viens de dire vous correspond galement, c'est  dire que vous n'avez jamais non plus fait tout ceci, alors j'ai vraiment rien contre vous, et si vous aimez le foot, bah, du moment que vous faites chier personne, en ce qui me concerne, j'ai aucun problme avec vous.

En revanche, pour les gens qui ont klaxonn, et qui se sont amuss  casser des choses qui ne leur appartenait pas (vitres, voitures... dans ma ville, des gens ont mme cass et enlev la porte principale de la mairie), vous feriez bien de vous calmer.

Voil, c'est vraiment tout ce que j'ai  dire sur ce sujet. Vous pouvez maintenant vous amuser  dbattre de la signification de tout ceci,  me prter des propos que je n'ai pas dit.
Si vous vous sentez viss par ce message et que cela vous agace au point que vous vous sentiez obligs de dformer votre ralit pour vous sentir mieux, tant mieux pour vous, du moment que vous vous calmez... (ce que vous ne ferez pas videmment, parce que c'est pas un pauvre petit message paum sur un forum aussi clbre soit-il qui va changer quoique ce soit)

----------


## warwink

> c'est pas un pauvre petit message paum sur un forum aussi clbre soit-il qui va changer quoique ce soit)


Et heureusement.

Par contre, prpares toi  ne pas m'aimer ( part si tu ne m'aimes dj pas) car dimanche soir, comme on va gagner bien sur, je vais surement klaxonner car on va surement faire un tour au bar et comme la fin du match sera  22h45 qui est donc aprs 22h (logique).

----------


## yann2

> Et heureusement.
> 
> Par contre, prpares toi  ne pas m'aimer ( part si tu ne m'aimes dj pas) car dimanche soir, comme on va gagner bien sur, je vais surement klaxonner car on va surement faire un tour au bar et comme la fin du match sera  22h45 qui est donc aprs 22h (logique).



Euh je crois bien que le match commence  20 h dimanche... Mais peut tre que je me trompe.

@davcha : tu crois qu'il y a beaucoup de casseurs sur dvp.net ?  ::roll::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

21 h

----------


## Johnbob

> @davcha : tu crois qu'il y a beaucoup de casseurs sur dvp.net ?


Ouais, y'a r0d qui a cass sa touche F1 dans un autre topic  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> @davcha : tu crois qu'il y a beaucoup de casseurs sur dvp.net ?


On trouve de tout partout donc peut tre, peut tre pas  ::aie::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Euh je crois bien que le match commence  20 h dimanche... Mais peut tre que je me trompe.
> 
> @davcha : tu crois qu'il y a beaucoup de casseurs sur dvp.net ?


casseurs de cls de cryptage, peut-tre  ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

> 21 h



non non 20h  :;):

----------


## Commodore

erf!
mme si j'adore le foot, c'est vrai que c'est compltement con de faire chier tout le monde pendant la nuit...
je comprends que l'on fasse un vacarme juste aprs le match (allez, on va dire maximum 1h aprs le match), mais au-del, c'est abuser...
Va pour les ptards, les klaxxxxxxons, les cris (pardon... beuglements), mais ya un temps pour tout...

j'ai mme pu voir  Roubaix des centaines de gens qui marchaient sur les voitures alors qu'elles taient prises dans les bouchons, avec les conducteurs, impuissants, qui regardaient leur vhicule de faire dmolir par une bande de ravags de la cervelle...

a donne vraiment une mauvaise image du foot, et a gache la joie de la victoire franaise.

Alors fter la victoire, oui, mais foutre un bordel innommable, non.

a y est! je l'ai pouss mon coup de gueule! merci davcha pour ce post soulageant!

----------


## Satch

> En mme temps le klaxon n'est pas interdit par la loi mme  des heures de nuit et mme quand les gens dorment.


Qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre...
juste comme a, le mot tapage, a te dit quelque chose ?

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Arf mais vous habitez la zone ou quoi ? Je n'ai rien vu de semblable  Paris, faut dire qu'il y avait des flics un peu partout..

Non mais srieusement, comme je l'ai dit dans un autre post, il y a des choses qui sont tolrables et d'autres... NON ! Moi on marche sur ma caisse, je pte un plomb...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre...
> juste comme a, le mot tapage, a te dit quelque chose ?


Pour qu'il y ait Tapage, il faut tre prit sur le fait,  l'endroit de la plainte, hors, si tu roules, et que tu klaxonnes en continue... tu n'exerces pas de tapage  proprement dit o_O




> Est considr comme du tapage nocturne tout bruit caus la nuit audible non seulement de la voie publique mais aussi d'un logement  l'autre ou dans les parties communes. Les bruits nocturnes doivent tre considrs comme punissables, ds lors que, se produisant  l'intrieur des appartements, ils sont perus en dehors et troublent la tranquillit des autres habitants mme s'ils n'ont pas t entendus de l'extrieur de l'immeuble. La loi n'autorise en aucun cas les rceptions bruyantes et aucun Commissariat de Police ne saurait donner un accord pralable.

----------


## Satch

> Pour qu'il y ait Tapage, il faut tre prit sur le fait,  l'endroit de la plainte, hors, si tu roules, et que tu klaxonnes en continue... tu n'exerces pas de tapage  proprement dit o_O


Pour tre puni pour tapage, oui.

ne pas tre puni pour tapage ne veut pas dire qu'on n'en fait pas...

Ce raisonnement que tu viens de faire est ridicule.

----------


## cladsam

--> la on est d'accord, je suis le premier a dfendre cette fte et j'insiste MEME si ca fait du bruit toute la nuit.... mais pas pour casser!!!
Cela dit, le sujet de depart n'excluait pas des gens pris a parti ceux qui ont fait la fete et du bruit jusque tres tard et n'ont rien cass.
Si tel avait t le cas personne n'aurait t dans le sens inverse du post de dpart ,  personen n'a cautionn la violence, la destruction gratuite... 
mais ce ne sont pas les seules choses qui ont t mises en avant et tous ceux qui ont klaxoner hier on t pris  parti ... faut pas tout confondre

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Pour tre puni pour tapage, oui.
> 
> ne pas tre puni pour tapage ne veut pas dire qu'on n'en fait pas...
> 
> Ce raisonnement que tu viens de faire est ridicule.


Non, car tu parlais au niveau lgal, je t'ai rpondu au niveau lgal  ::): 
Tu admets que j'ai raison, donc je ne pense pas tre celui qui est ridicule sur le coup, mais si a te fait plaisir, tu peux t'en convaincre  :;): 




> Envoy par hegros
> 
> En mme temps le klaxon n'est pas interdit par la loi mme  des heures de nuit et mme quand les gens dorment.
> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre...
> juste comme a, le mot tapage, a te dit quelque chose ?

----------


## warwink

> Qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre...
> juste comme a, le mot tapage, a te dit quelque chose ?



Qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre...
juste comme a, le mot ironie, a te dit quelque chose ?

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> --> la on est d'accord, .... mais pas pour casser!!!


On est d'accord.

----------


## Mdiat

> Qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre...


Pourriez parler plus fort, avec le tapage d'hier soir sous mes fentre, je n'entends plus rien aujourd'hui...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Pourriez parler plus fort, avec le tapage d'hier soir sous mes fentre, je n'entends plus rien aujourd'hui...


Dommage que tu ne puisses pas porter plainte pour tapage nocturne, comme Satch le laissait entendre  ::roll::

----------


## warwink

QU'EST-CE QUI FAUT PAS ENTENDRE...

Au passage, tu es sur que c'est le tapage et non pas ta connerie qui t'a rendu sourd  ::aie::  

mouahah... trop facile.

Ah mince, on etait pas sur le sujet "[l'arne]Attention aux joutes verbales". oups

----------


## hegros

> Qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre...
> juste comme a, le mot tapage, a te dit quelque chose ?


Un peu. 

A vrai dire,hier soir,tout comme pas mal de personne, j'ai entendu pas mal de bruit et cela ne m'a franchement pas drang,alors que je revenais de voyage et j'avais plus de 20 heures d'avion dans les dents...

A vrai dire "hurler" dans ce genre d'occasion est rentr dans la normalit,du moins en France.

----------


## Oluha

moi je dis : vive la campagne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mdiat

> Au passage, tu es sur que c'est le tapage et non pas ta connerie qui t'a rendu sourd


Que dit-on dj des gens qui se rfugient dans la grossiret comme seul argument, ah, oui : qu'ils n'ont plus d'argument, merci de t'tre tout seul class dans cette catgorie, je demande, nanmoins, a tous les anti-footeux (je ne l'tais pas, mais je le deviens) de ne pas penser que ce cas l est gnral, je suis sur qu'il y a des amateurs de foot qui sont bien levs.
Quant  ma connerie, si je te souponnais, mme de loin, d'tre capable de l'estimer, cela pourrait tre vexant, mais l c'est juste un plaisir de gourmet, les amateurs de Courteline comprendront.

----------


## hegros

> moi je dis : vive la campagne


Oui avec les poules qui cocottent  4h du matin c'est mieux  ::lol::

----------


## Satch

> Non, car tu parlais au niveau lgal, je t'ai rpondu au niveau lgal


Tu le fais exprs ou quoi ?
Lgalement tu n'as pas le droit de faire trop de bruit la nuit. Point final.
Aprs, pour qu'il y ait sanction, il faut que le tapage soit constat oui. Mais le fait qu'il ne puisse pas tre constat ne t'en donne pas le droit.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> moi je dis : vive la campagne


Venant d'une paysanne, a ne m'tonne pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## hegros

> Tu le fais exprs ou quoi ?
> Lgalement tu n'as pas le droit de faire trop de bruit la nuit. Point final.
> Aprs, pour qu'il y ait sanction, il faut que le tapage soit constat oui. Mais le fait qu'il ne puisse pas tre constat ne t'en donne pas le droit.


C'est sr qu'il tait constat ce bruit avec tout les policiers qui remplissaient l'avenue des champs lyse. Est-ce que pourtant on a appliqu de faon strict et bte la loi en mettant en prison tout le monde ? Non. Ce qui signifie,en tout cas c'est ce que je dduis,c'est que cela est tolr dans certaines circonstances et notamment quand la France gagne  ::mrgreen::  

Donc les gens qui ont klaxonn n'ont rien a se reprocher vis  vis de la loi du pays puisque cela t prvu et organis.

Rien ne t'empeche de monter une association et de combattre ce genre de festivit.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Tu le fais exprs ou quoi ?
> Lgalement tu n'as pas le droit de faire trop de bruit la nuit. Point final.
> Aprs, pour qu'il y ait sanction, il faut que le tapage soit constat oui. Mais le fait qu'il ne puisse pas tre constat ne t'en donne pas le droit.


Dans l'absolu, pour qu'il y ait tapage d'UNE personne, il faut qu'elle reproduise le bruit au mme endroit de manire rpte, de telle faon que a drange les voisins. On parle bien d'un individu unique. Si tu restes dans ta voiture en dessous d'une maison, et que tu klaxonnes toute la nuit tu fais du tapage. Mais si tu passes une fois, et que tu klaxonnes une fois, ce n'est pas du tapage, car a ne peut pas tre considr comme une gne suffisante provoqu par la mme personne sur une dure suffisante.

Hier, c'tait des klaxonnes par pleins de personnes diffrentes : pas de tapage nocturne donc  ::):  Juste une animation inhabituelle dans les rues, non punissable. Je dis pas que c'est bien, attention !

A+  :;):

----------


## Satch

Le grand n'importe quoi dans toute sa splendeur.

----------


## warwink

> ce cas l


Tu parles de mon cas ? Tu estimes donc que suis mal lev. Mais o va-t-on ?

Tu deviens anti-footeux, donc prpares toi  ne plus aimer plus de 20 millions de personnes.

Et mince, avec tout ca, toujours pas de TROLL au titre.

----------


## lakitrid

> Hier, c'tait des klaxonnes par pleins de personnes diffrentes : pas de tapage nocturne donc  Juste une animation inhabituelle dans les rues, non punissable. Je dis pas que c'est bien, attention !)


Le problme du klaxon rentre dans le cadre du code de la route qui si je suis bien document en interdit l'usage en ville sauf pour signaler un danger ou se signaler  dans des passage dangereux.

Et pis de toute facon en france on tolre trop d'entorse aux lois (les lois sur le tabagisme par exemple)

----------


## Mdiat

Je dis et affirme que quelqu'un qui crit : 


> Au passage, tu es sur que c'est le tapage et non pas ta connerie qui t'a rendu sourd


est mal lev (et je m'efforce de rester bien lev en disant le moins) et grossier que tu le veuilles ou non ! 
Je dis aussi que les pro-footeux, mais tu n'es pas concern puisque je parle ici  ceux qui sont bien levs, devraient ne pas s'tonner si on les regarde de travers avec des gens comme toi dans leur rang.

----------


## Admin

> Quant  ma connerie, si je te souponnais, mme de loin, d'tre capable de l'estimer, cela pourrait tre vexant, mais l c'est juste un plaisir de gourmet, les amateurs de Courteline comprendront.


J'ai compris  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## cladsam

> Je dis aussi que les pro-footeux, mais tu n'es pas concern puisque je parle ici  ceux qui sont bien levs, devraient ne pas s'tonner si on les regarde de travers avec des gens comme toi dans leur rang.


La encore il y a amalgame j'aime le foot et je suis pour la fete de la coupe du monde. Pour autant je ne susi pas un mouton et je ne fais parti d'aucun "Rang"... j'aime parceque je trouve que c'est un beau sport et pas parceque tout le monde aime ca. Pour le reste, oui, le "ta connerie etc..." c'tait trop car aprs tout, chacun ici a son opinion et sur ce genre de sujet, nul n'en changera avec ce post. 
Du coup, autant continuer  changer avec courtoisie car ce n'est pas la vulgarit des propos qui en fait la force

----------


## behe

salut,
j'adore les arguments des "pro- fou le bordel apres les matchs". L'usage du  klaxon est totalement interdit en ville (sauf danger),  etre dans une voiture sans ceinture aussi et je ne parle pas de l'alcoolmie.
Hier avec tous les passages de voitures, impossible de fermer l'oeil jusqu' 3h du matin, tous les bbs du coin ont t rveill, une voiture s'est plante dans la chicane un peu plus loin..... 

J'aime regarder les matchs de foot en bande et  la fin des matchs je n'ai aucune envie d'aller faire l'idiot dehors.

----------


## warwink

> Je dis et affirme que quelqu'un qui crit : est mal lev (et je m'efforce de rester bien lev en disant le moins) et grossier que tu le veuilles ou non ! 
> Je dis aussi que les pro-footeux, mais tu n'es pas concern puisque je parle ici  ceux qui sont bien levs, devraient ne pas s'tonner si on les regarde de travers avec des gens comme toi dans leur rang.


C'est fou comme certain partent trs vite,  la vue d'une petite phrase ironique, sur la dfensive. Tu te sentais peut tre touch par ma premire remarque.

Je te ferais remarquer au passge que je le sujet o l'on crit se situe dans la taverne" donc en gros l'endroit o l'ont peut sortir quelque dbilit comme j'aime bien le faire. On est donc loin de la vraie vie. Donc, a part si tu me connais personnellement, ce qui m'tonnerais franchement, tu es loin d'tre en position pour me juger moi ou mes parents ouvertement.

Quoi ? je suis en train de troller ... noooon  ::D:

----------


## r0d

> Quant  ma connerie, si je te souponnais, mme de loin, d'tre capable de l'estimer, cela pourrait tre vexant, mais l c'est juste un plaisir de gourmet, les amateurs de Courteline comprendront.


Hh, moi je fais a avec les gendarmes... mais je pche par paresse, car c'est trop facile avec eux  ::lol::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Ca part en cacahute  ::):  Les vrais clichs ainsi que ceux que beaucoup de gens aimeraient rendrent rels, ressurgissent, comme :

1) Ceux qui regarde le foot sont tous des abrutis
2) Les intellos n'aiment pas le foot : normal, c'est un sport d'abrutis
3) Le foot rend agressif, la preuve, il y a des casses partout
4) La ville c'est nul, c'est pleins de boeufs qui ne respectent pas leur voisins
5) Quand on pense tre un vrai intello qui se respecte, il faut OBLIGATOIREMENT sortir au moins une rfrence culturelle soit disant "pointue" pour se reconnaitre entre "lites"
6) Quand on pense tre un vrai intello, on doit OBLIGATOIREMENT rpondre  la rfrence, pour signifier qu'on appartient  la mme "tribu"
7) euh.. je ne vois pas de 7... ha si ! Quand on est un vrai intello, on a forcment raison, donc on cherche par tous les moyens, y compris fourbe, de prouver qu'on a raison

bye bye  ::):

----------


## hegros

> salut,
> j'adore les arguments des "pro- fou le bordel apres les matchs". L'usage du  klaxon est totalement interdit en ville (sauf danger),  etre dans une voiture sans ceinture aussi et je ne parle pas de l'alcoolmie.
> Hier avec tous les passages de voitures, impossible de fermer l'oeil jusqu' 3h du matin, tous les bbs du coin ont t rveill, une voiture s'est plante dans la chicane un peu plus loin..... 
> 
> J'aime regarder les matchs de foot en bande et  la fin des matchs je n'ai aucune envie d'aller faire l'idiot dehors.


Il reste tolrer dans ce genre de circonstance ou alors la police n'a pas fait son travail hier sur les champs lyse et les avenues concernes.Ou alors le peuple est incontrlable dans ce genre de situation,l ca fait un peu plus peur...

----------


## lou87

Juste un petit truc, j'aime pas le foot c'est un fait...

Mais c'est pas pour autant que pour quelques nuits, l'on fte la victoire d'une quipe, a ne me drange pas trop pour tout vous dire...

Peut tre que je marmone pendant quelques minutes, mais c'est tout...

Mais ce que je regrette le plus c'est certains incidents/accidents qui se produisent suite  cette manifestation de joie... C'est mme parfois un peu dsolant et c'est la plupart du temps, c'est pour cela que l'on rle de cette manifestation de joie...  ::(:  

Et entre nous, le coup du klaxon alors qu'il y a bb qui dort (alors que tu as mis des heures  faire dormir), je peux dire qu'une fois rveill la mre du bb  de quoi tre nerve...  ::P:

----------


## lakitrid

> Ca part en cacahute  Les vrais clichs ainsi que ceux que beaucoup de gens aimeraient rendrent rels, ressurgissent, comme :
> 
> 1) Ceux qui regarde le foot sont tous des abrutis
> 2) Les intellos n'aiment pas le foot : normal, c'est un sport d'abrutis
> 3) Le foot rend agressif, la preuve, il y a des casses partout
> 4) La ville c'est nul, c'est pleins de boeufs qui ne respectent pas leur voisins
> 5) Quand on pense tre un vrai intello qui se respecte, il faut OBLIGATOIREMENT sortir au moins une rfrence culturelle soit disant "pointue" pour se reconnaitre entre "lites"
> 6) Quand on pense tre un vrai intello, on doit OBLIGATOIREMENT rpondre  la rfrence, pour signifier qu'on appartient  la mme "tribu"
> 7) euh.. je ne vois pas de 7... ha si ! Quand on est un vrai intello, on a forcment raison, donc on cherche par tous les moyens, y compris fourbe, de prouver qu'on a raison
> ...



ca c'est du troll poilu j'espre  :;):

----------


## Satch

> salut,
> j'adore les arguments des "pro- fou le bordel apres les matchs". L'usage du  klaxon est totalement interdit en ville (sauf danger),  etre dans une voiture sans ceinture aussi et je ne parle pas de l'alcoolmie.
> Hier avec tous les passages de voitures, impossible de fermer l'oeil jusqu' 3h du matin, tous les bbs du coin ont t rveill, une voiture s'est plante dans la chicane un peu plus loin..... 
> 
> J'aime regarder les matchs de foot en bande et  la fin des matchs je n'ai aucune envie d'aller faire l'idiot dehors.


+1

quelqu'un va oser dire ouvertement que c'est une attitude dbile adopte par des abrutis ou je dois le faire moi mme ?

----------


## venegan

> Oui avec les poules qui cocottent  4h du matin c'est mieux


Et les grillons ds le soir ... c est sympa la campagne !

----------


## Theocourant

> +1
> 
> quelqu'un va oser dire ouvertement que c'est une attitude dbile adopte par des abrutis ou je dois le faire moi mme ?


Je l'ai dit dans un message qui est pass semble-t-il inaperu ...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Faut pas tre sorti de l'X pour comprendre que les actes barbares sont ridicules.

Par contre, une euphorie gnrale tous les 4 ans, dsol mais moi a me fait aucun mal, et je trouve a mme plutot dommage que a ne soit pas tous les mois !

A+  ::):

----------


## bilb0t

Ceux qui n'aime pas aller faire les fou dehgors, c'est peut-tre parce que soit:

- Ils n'ont pas d'amis pour aller faire la fte.
- Ils n'ont pas de voiture pour aller faire la fte.
- leurs parents ne veulent pas que tu sortes aprs 20h00

Sinon quand j'y pense ceux qui dormait pas  3h du mat, pour quoi ils ont pas t s'en siffl 2 ou 3 histoire d'optimiser leur mise en veille ?  ::mouarf::  

Ben quoi ? Je croyais qu'on trollais comme des bte ???

Sinon, plus srieusement il faudrait que vous passiez par Lige. On  des claxon tout les soirs: Les Italiens, les Suisses, les Franais, Les Tchques, les Ukrainiens (saloperie), les Epagnol, Les portugais et j'en passe. Et c'est trs sympa et ils payent leur coup et on s'amuse bcp.

Bande de rabat joie: Montjoie Rabat joie !Montjoie Rabat joie !Montjoie Rabat joie !

----------


## clairette

> +1
> 
> quelqu'un va oser dire ouvertement que c'est une attitude dbile adopte par des abrutis ou je dois le faire moi mme ?


Donc 20 millions de personnes sont abruties d'aprs toi! Pas prtentieux le garon! De toute faon le jour ou tu sortiras un post non agressif, prviens moi... Dans le genre je prends les gens pour des idiots t'es le premier!

----------


## davcha

http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/WAspad...UTE&art=R318-3
http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/WAspad...NAL&art=R623-2

Bonne journe.

----------


## Arnaud F.

Mais c'est que ce topic s'enflamme, ce matin je l'ai quitt il y avait que 2/3 pages et maintenant 14, vous m'excuserez si je les ai pas toutes lues  ::lol:: 

En tout cas, ok pour faire la fte mais y a des limites quand mme  :;):

----------


## cladsam

> Donc 20 millions de personnes sont abruties d'aprs toi! Pas prtentieux le garon! De toute faon le jour ou tu sortiras un post non agressif, prviens moi... Dans le genre je prends les gens pour des idiots t'es le premier!


While (true)
+1;

----------


## bilb0t

de toute faon, allez tous vous faire foot !  ::mouarf::

----------


## linkchaser

> Donc 20 millions de personnes sont abruties d'aprs toi! Pas prtentieux le garon! De toute faon le jour ou tu sortiras un post non agressif, prviens moi... Dans le genre je prends les gens pour des idiots t'es le premier!


ben a ton avis, pourquoi ilona mitrecey arrive premiere au top 50? c'est pas non plus une marque de capacites intelectuelles enormes  ::aie::  

troll power!!!

----------


## warwink

20 millions x 68 ~ 1360 millions avec tout cette argent, on va pouvoir rembourser un peu plus la dette de l'tat.




> Les personnes coupables des contraventions prvues au prsent article encourent galement la peine complmentaire de confiscation de la chose qui a servi ou tait destine  commettre l'infraction.


Si c'est en gueulant, t'es pas dans la merde.

 ::dehors:: 




> de toute faon, allez tous vous faire foot !


Attention, tes propos riquent d'tre mal pris. Mortecouille, tu vas tre foudroy !!

----------


## Mdiat

> l'endroit o l'ont peut sortir quelque dbilit comme j'aime bien le faire.


Faute avoue... n'est pas pardonne pour autant. Dcidment quelqu'un de grossier, mal lev et qui aime sortir des dbilits, on rve de te connatre mieux, au muse de l'homme.

----------


## warwink

::mouarf2::  

Dsol, mais je pense que c'est la meilleure rponse.

Cela m'a valu un bon fou rire, qui ne cesse de s'arreter mon cher.

Continu dans ta lanc, j'adore.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

La grossirt est parfois apprcie, cf Coluche !

non et puis bon, faut dire qu'on s'est tous un peu emport, on a tous mal dormi  cause des klaxons ! Pas la peine d'en faire un fromage !

Bisous !

----------


## nebule

Un petit mot pour relancer le dbat sur "l'utilit" des dlires de l'aprs-match :

http://www.liberation.fr/dossiers/mo.../191784.FR.php

Ca fait rflchir  ::?:

----------


## yann2

Il y a eu tout un fromage car le post de dpart est vraiment trs aggressif :




> Particulirement  ceux qui ont klaxxonn (et qui klaxxonnent encore) en bas de chez moi, et videmment dans toutes les autres villes qui ont subi le mme traitement, car je suis solidaire avec les quelques personnes qui seront  peu prs de mon avis.
> 
> 
> On a en rien  foutre du foot. Faire plein de bruit aprs 22h00, a s'appelle du tapage nocture.
> 
> Vous qui hurlez "on est les champions", vous vous trompez, vous n'tes pas les champions. Au mieux les joueurs qui ont t sur le terrain sont les champions. Vous, vous n'tes que les supporters, vous n'avez rien accompli (mis  part un tapage nocture, videmment, qui est pnible pour les autres personnes qui n'en ont rien  foutre du foot).
> 
> Vous avez regard le match  la tl, quand votre quipe a finalement gagn, vous vous tes prcipits vers votre voiture pour appuyer frntiquement sur le klaxxon en hurlant "oauahahahaoahaoahahahaoo"...
> Quelle excitation tout de mme pour un vnement dont on ne parlera plus demain matin.
> ...


Dsol mais a ne passe pas....

----------


## chaval

salut  tous

bon. a moi d'apporter ma contribution lol

Hier, je rtablissais une connexion chez un ami (quelle ide de laisser le mot de passe par dfaut sur le modem aussi) quand j'ai entenu une clameur sans non dans la rue (3 fois plus que pour le CPE)... j'ai t surpris de voir tout ce bordel juste a cause du fait que 11 gugusses fortement rnumrs on mis une baballe dans un filet en profitant de l'impuissance des 11 autres gugusses... bon, passons...
Ensuite, je me demande quel est le lien entre un match de foot et un klaxon ? a part faire chier le monde. Sans dconner, meme pas 10 secondes aprs la fin du match, j'ai vu une dizaine de personnes se jeter dans leur voiture juste pour klaxonner ! j'ai cru rever.
Crier, je conois, mais klaxonner... et je parle pas des mecs qui tournaient dans les rues en klaxonnant (aprs, ils se plaindront que l'essence est chere)
A la limite, je veux bien etre tolerant. ces gens sont contents  22h30... qu'ils fassent du bruit, passons... mais encore klaxonner  2h du mat, ca devient (un peu) lourd ; comme si TOUT LE MONDE suivait ca...

et quand je parle du manque de respect des footeux : j'en avait tellement marre qu'on me parle de foot sur les messageries instantannes : "meme si t'aimes pas le foot, encourage au moins ce soir l'quipe de france" (comme si mon encouragement allait faire courrir zidane plus vite...), j'ai mis en pseudo "le premier qui me parle de foot, je l'emplafonne", bah tous mes correspondant m'en ont parls, meme avant de me demander comment ca allait...

eh oui, c'est le sujet principal du moment... vivement la semaine prochaine, qu'on soit tous aussi cons qu'il y a un mois...

P.S : ici, des charges de CRS suite  un bless

----------


## Mdiat

> La encore il y a amalgame j'aime le foot et je suis pour la fete de la coupe du monde. Pour autant je ne susi pas un mouton et je ne fais parti d'aucun "Rang".


L'expression que j'ai utilis "dans leur rang" ne sous-entend aucune appartenance volontaire  un clan ou  une secte, et donc encore moins que les membres du "rang" en question sont des moutons, il ne marquait que l'appartenance  un groupe (non constitu et non jug en tant que tel). Je suis dsol que tu aies pu le comprendre ainsi ; une relecture de ce que j'ai crit te montrera que je ne m'en prenais qu' une seule personne dont la grossiret est inexcusable (vous vous souvenez JCVD avec Annie Lemoine ?), et non seulement je ne faisais pas d'amalgame, mais je prvenais contre le risque d'amalgame. Si je t'ai froiss ou irrit, j'en suis dsol et te prsente mes excuses.




> "Nous l'avons admis dans nos rangs", se dit du Fait d'accueillir une personne dans une compagnie, dans un groupement, dans une socit.


on voit bien qu'ici rang signifie Compagnie, Groupement, Socit, donc rien de ngatif.

----------


## Mdiat

> Un petit mot pour relancer le dbat sur "l'utilit" des dlires de l'aprs-match :
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/dossiers/mo.../191784.FR.php
> 
> Ca fait rflchir


Informations de 6 heures : 5 morts, et non plus 4.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

5 morts, sur une mobilisation nationale qui a fait bouger et engendrer des dlires pour plusieurs millions de franais, c'est pas norme...

Un mouvement de masse comme celui la ne pouvait pas rester sans problme, tout le monde le sait, mettre a sur le dos du foot, c'est stupide.

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Et en plus vous noterez que quelques uns sont des accidents c***.. du  la stupidit de l'Homme ??? 
Le coup du mtro, de la fille assise sur la portire.. pour perdre le controle du vhicule et que la fille se tue, il devait pas rouler  20 km/h....

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

le coup de la fille morte en moto, a aurait pu arriver tous les jours.. Et c'est peut-tre mme le cas. Alors dire que c'est d au foot, c'est de la pure dmagogie..

En parlant de dmagogie, le coup de Villepin, qui se met  parler de foot comme si il connaissait ( alors que a sentait le discours prpar bien  l'avance ) a m'a fait gerber... Excusez moi du peu.

Bientot, on les verra dans des pubs, dans l'espoir de grapiller quelques bulletins de votes, bande de rapias...

----------


## Mdiat

> 5 morts, sur une mobilisation nationale qui a fait bouger et engendrer des dlires pour plusieurs millions de franais, c'est pas norme...


Je te laisse la responsabilit de cet arithmtique.




> Un mouvement de masse comme celui la ne pouvait pas rester sans problme, tout le monde le sait, mettre a sur le dos du foot, c'est stupide.


Je viens de relire l'article, nul part il n'est crit que c'est la faute du foot.
nebule a crit : "Un petit mot pour relancer le dbat sur "l'utilit" des dlires de l'aprs-match" je ne vois pas trce de condamnation du foot, mais des *dlires de l'aprs-match*.
Quant  moi j'ai crit : "Informations de 6 heures : 5 morts, et non plus 4." si tu vois l une critique du foot, c'est que tu es parano mais grave de chez grave  :;):  .

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Indirectement, on peut considrer que c'est le match le responsable, voir mme le but de Zidane ! Les dtracteurs du foot vont utiliser cela pour mettre les incidents sur le dos du foot, toi non peut-tre, mais je suis sr que certains seront prts  le faire !

Enfin je me met un peu  la dfensive ds le dbut, comme il a t dit plus haut, le post original tait un peu aggresif  ::):

----------


## chaval

Je viens de rentrer chez moi...
mon voisin qui a pass au moins 9 fois autour du pat de maison en klaxonant hier soir a l'air de dormir (ses volets sont ferms...)

Je fais quoi ?  ::aie::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Je viens de rentrer chez moi...
> mon voisin qui a pass au moins 9 fois autour du pat de maison en klaxonant hier soir a l'air de dormir (ses volets sont ferms...)
> 
> Je fais quoi ?


Tu lui prpares un petit dj, et vous allez le manger ensemble, en regardant la cassette vido qu'il a enregistr du match.

Vous pourrez alors bien vous marrer sur les feintes portuguaises, telles que :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW7J0...elated&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QSHB-AQZ1E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP_niH1MXos

 ::aie::

----------


## warwink

> Je viens de rentrer chez moi...
> mon voisin qui a pass au moins 9 fois autour du pat de maison en klaxonant hier soir a l'air de dormir (ses volets sont ferms...)
> 
> Je fais quoi ?


Mais fais ce que tu veux.

Mince, je m'etais promit d'arreter de poster sur ce sujet.

Excellente les vidos.  ::D:

----------


## chaval

j'ai plutot envie de taper sur ses volets...

----------


## mat.M

> Particulirement  ceux qui ont klaxxonn (et qui klaxxonnent encore) en bas de chez moi, et videmment dans toutes les autres villes qui ont subi le mme traitement, car je suis solidaire avec les quelques personnes qui seront  peu prs de mon avis.


Ouuhhh la vieille fille  ::mouarf::  
Tu te couches tous les soirs  20h30 aprs 3 Ave Pater et une soupe d'orties  ::mouarf::  ?

----------


## Maxoo

> Je viens de rentrer chez moi...
> mon voisin qui a pass au moins 9 fois autour du pat de maison en klaxonant hier soir a l'air de dormir (ses volets sont ferms...)
> 
> Je fais quoi ?


si tu as une raison de faire du bruit fait le ... si c'est juste gratuit, ca sera toi le boulet  ::):

----------


## Mdiat

> Vous pourrez alors bien vous marrer sur les feintes portuguaises


J'adore tes vidos, et j'adore encore plus le commentateur anglais qui, parlant du coach portugais allant se plaindre  l'arbitre, dit "Quand il sera rentr chez lui et qu'il regardera la vido, il va tre trs embarass" (j'ai peur que ce ne soit un peu optimiste).

Admet que ce genre d'attitude n'ai pas  la gloire du foot (je pense que si tu les postes, c'est que cela ne te plait pas beaucoup non plus, non ?), et que lorsque de telles attitudes seront sanctionnes lourdement, mme a posteriori, cela ne pourra qu'amliorer le jeu, et peut-tre qu'un certain nombre de ractions lues ici-mme n'aurait plus lieu d'tre.

Je regrette quand mme que la finale ne soit pas Portugal - Italie, elle aurait pu avoir lieu dans une piscine, avec cette chaleur cela aurait t rafraichissant.

----------


## chaval

> Ouuhhh la vieille fille  
> Tu te couches tous les soirs  20h30 aprs 3 Ave Pater et une soupe d'orties  ?


je suis juste assez malade en ce moment... les journes au boulot sont assez difficiles pour en plus ne pas pouvoir dormir la nuit...
comme je disais plus haut un peu de bruit, ca va ; mais 5 heures de temps, c'est lourd

----------


## chaval

> si tu as une raison de faire du bruit fait le ... si c'est juste gratuit, ca sera toi le boulet


et hier, il passait gratuitement autour du pat de maison ? a ce moment, j'apelle plus ca de la joie, mais un zoli boulet...

D'un autre cot, j'dis ca pour la provoc, j'ai (peu etre trop) du respect pour les voisins ; j'irai pas l'emmerder

----------


## Maxoo

j'ai pas dit qu'il tait intelligent de faire a !!
Je dis juste que hier il avait une excuse ...

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que si tu le fais chier aujourd'hui c'est toi le boulet, alors que si tu y vas pas, ca restera lui le boulet qui a tourn comme un con hier soir !!

Mais  ta place je serai aller le voir hier soir !! Faut assumer, si il te lourde, rale pas dans ton lit, tu te leves et tu vas lui expliquer ta faon de penser. Et puis y a le 17 si il arrte pas ...

Moi dans ma rue, c'est tout les matins que des mecs se garent comme des porcs pour dposer leurs gamins  la maternelle ... et tout les jours que les gens se garent devant notre porte d'entre malgr les tiret jaunes d'interdiction.
La premire fois je mets un mot sur le pare-brise, la deuxime j'appelle le flic.  :;):

----------


## chaval

appeler le 17 ? non, je vais pas non plus arriver  ces extremes...
Mais bon, moi, mon "problme" enfin, la question que je me suis toujours pos, c'est pourquoi le fait que 11 gusses faisant partie de l'quipe de france mettent un ballon dans un filet et que les 11 autres n'ont pas russi peut produire des effets tels qu'on a vu hier soir...
je connais aucun joueur de l'quipe de france, donc, j'ai pas  me rjouir pour eux...
peux etre pouvez vous m'expliquer pourquoi ca vous rend si heureux, voir meme heureux

----------


## warwink

Pourquoi ?? Tout simplement parce que c'est le sport le plus populaire du monde.   Dans tous les pays c'est comme ca depuis bien longtemps. La France, seulement depuis notre premire victoire en 98.

Ca date pas d'aujourd'hui, cela ne s'est juste qu'amplifi. Les gosses maintenant veulent jouer au foot comme les stars. Ds, qu'on est petit, on a le foot dans la tte, alors forcement. Tout le monde peut jouer au foot. Un ballon, un terrain, 2 paires de chaussures pour les cages et c'est parti.

----------


## chaval

tu rponds pas  ma question...
je te demande pourquoi ca rend tout le monde heureux (donc, pourquoi c'est si populaire) pour moi, ce sont que des gens qui poussent un ballon...
je comprends pas la liesse gnrale

(et je comprends pas non plus pourquoi t'es "bloqu" sur le but de zidane lol)

en fait, mon rejet est sans doute du  cet incomprhension

et non, petit, j'avais tout sauf le foot en tete... tu gnralises trop vite  ::?:

----------


## Skyounet

Roh les vidos sont excellentes, comment ils se jettent par terre, le mieux reste Ronaldo avec ca magnifique tte.

Srieux, ils ont pas honte les types quand mme, surtout le noir qui se jette par terre et se tient le visage alors que rien ne l'a touch.

C'est merveilleux quand mme...

----------


## davcha

Dans quel genre de cadre vous vivez ? Je veux dire la gographie de votre quartier c'est comment ?

Je ne demande pas si vous vivez  l'azup ou dans des quartiers chics, m'en fiche de a, j'aimerais juste savoir quelles sont les infrastructures qui font la gographie de votre quartier.

Genre, dans mon cas, la maison o je vis est situe sur une place o il y a un ancien cinma (ferm depuis 1-2 ans).
En sortant de chez moi, sur ma droite,  30 mtres, il y a une autre place, avec un rond point au milieu... Disons plutt que c'est un rond point tout court, mais les trottoires sont suffisamment larges pour appeler a une place malgr tout.
Si je vais plus loin sur ma droite, environ 100m plus loin disons, il y a la gare.
Et  ma gauche (en sortant de chez moi donc), il y a un boulevard long de 300m environ qui se termine par un autre rond point et sur la place du furet du nord (quivalent de la fnac).

Alors la gographie des lieux est pas gniale pour moi quand la france gagne un match de foot, parce que les fans de foot (klaxonnent etc... ok on aura compris) se font une sorte de petite course en voiture entre les deux ronds points.
Le rsultat est que, effectivement ils ne font que passer, mais ils reviennent et repassent au moins 10 fois par minute, et ils ramnent des potes et.... C'est l'enfer quoi  ::aie::  

Ca me fait rire de raconter a maintenant, mais hier a rigolait pas :p

----------


## bidou

Mais qu'est ce que tu t'embtes avec ta gographie  ::roll::  

Puisqu'on te dit que c'est la fte obligatoire. A peine six morts, c'est la joie. Sincrement tu es un gache bonheur avec tes klaxxxxxonnns, tu ne te rends pas compte que pendant une heure de temps, il y eu la fraternit. Certes, ds ce matin on appelera la police si jamais trois jeunes a fortiori bronz tournent autour de la bagnole, mais hier c'tait les grandes retrouvailles black/blanc/beur. Par ces klaxxxxxxxoooonnnnnns, c'est la grande fraternit franaise qui tait en liesse.

Tu ne comprends donc pas la grande communion induite par le Football. Certes demain on se mettra des baffes pour une place de  parking, certes demain on saura se rappeler que le jeune de banlieue est juste bon  bruler des voitures, certes on se runit plus facilement autour d'un drapeau qu'autour d'une ide.

Mais ne baisse le pavillon mon ami, disons le haut et fort, le football nous emmerde, on aurait honte de dire ON a gagn pour un match que l'on n'a pas jou, et vous nous cassez les c......  fter un vnement qui sera dans l'histoire du monde aussi important que le discours de Sophie Marceau au festival de Cannes. Laisse les donc faire, l'illusion de cette joie est plus pathtique que la peine....

----------


## hegros

Personne n'a prtendu ici il me semble que la coupe du monde avait une quelconque importance dans l'histoire du monde  ::roll::   La coupe du monde n'a pas pour vocation de runir les peuples, de rsoudre le problme du chmage, d'radiquer la grippe aviaire ou encore d'lever les dbats dans un forum. Ce n'est pas la coupe du monde qui va rgler le problme des banlieues,d'hypocrisie politique, d'argent dtourner par les associations on en passe des vertes et des pas violettes.

La coupe du monde ce n'est pas du mozart ou du flaubert et encore moins du loft story ou une quation mathmatique.Ce n'est pas une oeuvre littraire ou un cours de chimie.

Le football c'est un sport et surement le seul pendant lequel autant de peuple de nation ont la chance de se rencontrer et d'changer.Bref le football ca reste une goutte d'eau dans l'histoire du monde demain se sera oubli comme tant de chose...

Bidou tu m'as cass mon dlire footballistique  ::(:

----------


## Theocourant

> Sincrement tu es un gache bonheur avec tes klaxxxxxonnns, tu ne te rends pas compte que pendant une heure de temps, il y eu la fraternit.


1 heure  ::roll::  

Si c'tait 1 heure de fte tonitruante franchement je pense que ce post n'existerait pas ...

----------


## bidou

> Le football c'est un sport et surement le seul pendant lequel autant de peuple de nation ont la chance de se rencontrer et d'changer.Bref le football ca reste une goutte d'eau dans l'histoire du monde demain se sera oubli comme tant de chose...


Si seulement cela servait  rapprocher les peuples ce serait bien, mais ca ressemble plus souvent  un repli patriotique qu' un grand moment de partage. On voit malheureusement plus de bagarre entre supporters que de grands changes




> Bidou tu m'as cass mon dlire footballistique


Faut pas, dans le fond ce n'est pas tellement le foot le problme....
Mais cette espce de regression collective forcen me dprime, alors comme je n'aime pas trop les psys, je me soigne  coup de taverne  ::triste::

----------


## chaval

Des nouvelles de Dijon :
http://www.bienpublic.com/une/20060707.BPA0156.html

Comme j'ai dis plus haut : "vivement dans deux semaines ; qu'on se retrouve aussi cons qu'il y a un mois..." et j'ajouterai "et aussi tranquille"

----------


## venegan

> On voit malheureusement plus de bagarre entre supporters que de grands changes


Malheureusement on voit aussi plus de guerre entre les peuples que de grand changes, a doit tre la guerre comme en 40 non ?

----------


## yann2

> J'adore tes vidos, et j'adore encore plus le commentateur anglais qui, parlant du coach portugais allant se plaindre  l'arbitre, dit "Quand il sera rentr chez lui et qu'il regardera la vido, il va tre trs embarass" (j'ai peur que ce ne soit un peu optimiste).
> 
> Admet que ce genre d'attitude n'ai pas  la gloire du foot (je pense que si tu les postes, c'est que cela ne te plait pas beaucoup non plus, non ?), et que lorsque de telles attitudes seront sanctionnes lourdement, mme a posteriori, cela ne pourra qu'amliorer le jeu, et peut-tre qu'un certain nombre de ractions lues ici-mme n'aurait plus lieu d'tre.
> 
> Je regrette quand mme que la finale ne soit pas Portugal - Italie, elle aurait pu avoir lieu dans une piscine, avec cette chaleur cela aurait t rafraichissant.


Normalement, une simulation est sanctionne par un carton jaune. L'arbitre n'tait peut tre pas assez lucide pour les sortir (1/2 finale quand mme). D'autant plus que les portugais ont dj pris pas mal de jaune. Quoiqu'il en soit, je suis d'accord avec toi.

----------


## Satch

> Normalement, une simulation est sanctionne par un carton jaune. L'arbitre n'tait peut tre pas assez lucide pour les sortir (1/2 finale quand mme). D'autant plus que les portugais ont dj pris pas mal de jaune. Quoiqu'il en soit, je suis d'accord avec toi.


A part a, le temps que le gars tait rest par terre, on n'avait pas le temps de revoir la vido pour tre sur, non non....

----------


## cladsam

> Tu ne comprends donc pas la grande communion induite par le Football. Certes demain on se mettra des baffes pour une place de  parking, certes demain on saura se rappeler que le jeune de banlieue est juste bon  bruler des voitures, certes on se runit plus facilement autour d'un drapeau qu'autour d'une ide.


Plus facilement peut-tre mais pas exclusivement. C'est assez facile est rducteur de se dire que sous pretexte qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'ides pour aimer un sport et se retrouver dans ce genre d'venements, ceux qui se retrouvent dans ce genre d'vnements sont incapable de se retrouver dans derrires des ides, donc d'avoir des ides.
Bref ca te rassures peut-etre de te dire que ceux qui ont des passions que tu n'a spas sont moins intelligents que toi. Seulement voila :
- c'est totalement gratuit
- on est pas meilleurs parceque l'on dit que les autres sont mauvais  :;): 




> Mais ne baisse le pavillon mon ami, disons le haut et fort, le football nous emmerde, on aurait honte de dire ON a gagn pour un match que l'on n'a pas jou, et vous nous cassez les c......  fter un vnement qui sera dans l'histoire du monde aussi important que le discours de Sophie Marceau au festival de Cannes. Laisse les donc faire, l'illusion de cette joie est plus pathtique que la peine....


C'est vrai que dans l'histoire du monde, la finale de le coupe du monde n'aura pas beaucoup de rpercussion  long terme, aucune peu-etre.
Mais est-ce la une raison de critiquer la joie de ceux que ca passionne?
Aprs tout pourquoi ne vivre que pour ce qui est "srieux" , ce qui "change la phase du monde" , ce "fait l'histoire".

Va t'on se passionner pour la guerre plus que pour le foot sous pretexte que dans 100 ans ca aura plus de chance d'apparaitre dans les livres d'histoire?
Doit on oublier l'art sous pretexte qu'un tableau n'est pas aussi dterminant qu'une dcouverte sur la fusion atomique?

Dans ce cas, fini les hochets et les ballons pour les enfants, ca ne changera pas le monde, ca les rendra seulement heureux... fini les restaurants car le gout n'a pas d'utilit pour la survie...
bref avec ce mode de pense on en revient  tre des fourmis ou vivre comme dans le film ... Brazil .... donc en conclusion :
et 1 et 2 et 3 ...0  :;):

----------


## yann2

> A part a, le temps que le gars tait rest par terre, on n'avait pas le temps de revoir la vido pour tre sur, non non....


Adresse toi  l'arbitre ou au prsident de la FIFA, pas  moi.
 ::boulet::

----------


## Satch

> Adresse toi  l'arbitre ou au prsident de la FIFA, pas  moi.


C'tait juste une remarque comme a, histoire de donner un bon exemple  ceux qui n'arrtent pas de dire que la vido ralentirai le rythme de jeu.

----------


## yann2

Coucou

Les dtracteurs du football pensent que nous les forons  aimer le foot. Mais, avec ce dbat, j'ai plutt l'impression que c'est eux qui aimeraient que nous arretions d'aimer le foot.




> Mais bon, moi, mon "problme" enfin, la question que je me suis toujours pos, c'est *pourquoi* le fait que 11 gusses faisant partie de l'quipe de france mettent un ballon dans un filet et que les 11 autres n'ont pas russi peut produire des effets tels qu'on a vu hier soir...





> je te *demande pourquoi* ca rend tout le monde heureux (donc, pourquoi c'est si populaire) pour moi, ce sont que des gens qui poussent un ballon...
> je comprends pas la liesse gnrale


Deux exemples mais il y en a d'autres dans le thread. Ce sont exactement les mme paroles des gens qui "ne comprennent pas pourquoi" certains vont se bourrrer la g****e ! 
En gros nous les fans de foot nous sommes des abrutis parce que nous regardons 22 gusses courir aprs un ballon et nous sommes mga trop top content. M'enfin les JO a existe depuis l'antiquit, nous n'avons rien invent.

----------


## yann2

> C'tait juste une remarque comme a, histoire de donner un bon exemple  ceux qui n'arrtent pas de dire que la vido ralentirai le rythme de jeu.



Ok d'ac ! C'est juste le ton (enfin celui que j'ai peru) qui me semblait limite...

----------


## Admin

> En gros nous les fans de foot nous sommes des abrutis parce que nous regardons 22 gusses courir aprs un ballon et nous sommes mga trop top content. M'enfin les JO a existe depuis l'antiquit, nous n'avons rien invent.


C'est pas le foot qui nous gne, c'est cet espce de liesse qui s'ensuit. Moi personnellement j'ai jamais vu une manifestation place de la bastille quand on a gagn la mdaille d'or de Biathlon au JO. D'ou notre interrogation. Le foot est le seul sport qui dclenche ce genre de chose, pourquoi ? pourtant les JO sont aussi suivi que le foot. ou le Basket. Le BaseBall aux USA pourtant sport national ne dclenche pas ce genre de manifestations de joie. Pourquoi cette diffrence ?

----------


## yann2

> C'est pas le foot qui nous gne, c'est cet espce de liesse qui s'ensuit. Moi personnellement j'ai jamais vu une manifestation place de la bastille quand on a gagn la mdaille d'or de Biathlon au JO. D'ou notre interrogation. Le foot est le seul sport qui dclenche ce genre de chose, pourquoi ? pourtant les JO sont aussi suivi que le foot. ou le Basket. Le BaseBall aux USA pourtant sport national ne dclenche pas ce genre de manifestations de joie. Pourquoi cette diffrence ?


Es-tu sr que les JO sont aussi suivi que le Foot ? TF1  ralis un record d'audience avec la demi finale. Je pense que le foot touches plus de personnes (j'ai pas dis toute les peronnes).
Pourquoi une liesse gnrale ? Je pense que la mdiatisation du football en est pour beaucoup. Le football est galement le sport collectif le plus accessible, donc ...
Enfin, le phnomne n'est pas Franais, toute les nations sont confrontes  ce soi disant problme.

----------


## chaval

c'est sur qu'une finale de curling ne remplira pas les grand boulevards  ::mouarf::  pourtant, ca doit rendre des gens heureux

----------


## Admin

> Es-tu sr que les JO sont aussi suivi que le Foot ? TF1  ralis un record d'audience avec la demi finale. Je pense que le foot touches plus de personnes (j'ai pas dis toute les peronnes).


Si tu parle d'un point de vue Franco-franais, oui le foot est surement plus suivi en ce moment, mais d'un point de vue mondial les JO l'emporte. Pourquoi ? parce que les JO ne sont pas manicheen comme le foot, (soit tu y es, soit tu n'y es pas), l'interet par exemple pour les bresiliens de suivre la coupe du monde maintenant est trs limit, comme nous en 2002 par exemple, et remarque qu'en 2002 on en a quasiment pas entendu parler dans les medias. En dehors des pays encore en lisse l'audience redescend trs vite.




> Pourquoi une liesse gnrale ? Je pense que la mdiatisation du football en est pour beaucoup. Le football est galement le sport collectif le plus accessible, donc ...


Je comprendrais cette explication si je te demandais pourquoi les gens vont tous s'inscrire dans un club de foot, mais le fait que le foot soit plus accessible ne me parait pas une justification. Par exemple je connais des gens qui ne regarde jamais le foot, mais qui  l'occasion d'une finale on fait la fete, et pourtant sont incapable de me citer la diffrence entre un coup-franc et un corner.... Je ne pense pas que l'accessibilit soit une raison majeur..




> Enfin, le phnomne n'est pas Franais, toute les nations sont confrontes  ce soi disant problme.


Je ne vais pas parler de problme, ce serait injuste face aux vrais problmes sociaux de notre pays. Toutes les nations, je ne sais pas. Certaines oui surement. Mais pourquoi ?

----------


## nyal

J'ai pas pu tout lire mais une parti. Moi je fais parti de ceux qui vont sur les champs pour fter la victoire. Aprs avoir regard france - israel, france - suisse, france - slovaquie, france - costa ricar, a fait du bien. Car ce genre de match donne plutt envie de s'ouvrir les veines comme un nancy - metz (au hasard).

Aprs je comprends que a gne certaines personnes. Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous faites un procs  cela ? Quand y'a un mariage, est ce que je vais gueuler pour leur dire d'arrter de faire du bruit  4heures du mat ? Non, c'est leur plaisir et je le comprends. Pour moi, c'est normal que des gens puissent s'amuser, exprimer leur joie mme si mon sommeil va tre moins bon. Par contre ce qui m'nerve, c'est que je ne sois pas invit  ::D: . La c'est impardonnable  ::D:  
Quand ce sont des vnements ponctuels, je ne vois pas le souci. (football une fois tout les 4ans)

De plus cette joie permet  des peuples de se rassembler. Regarder l'Allemange, ils ont dcouvert qu'ils peuvent encourager l'Allemagne sans tre nazi. Et les diffrentes "factions" suisses qui se retrouvent ensemble. Il n'y a eu que le football pour russir cela.

J'ai bien aim l'intervention de thuram qui a dit: "C'est quoi le bonheur ? J'ai envie de dire un enfant qui joue au foot. On lui donne un ballon, et vous voyez tout de suite qu'il se passse quelque chose. C'est pour a que les gens aiment tant le football, c'est pour a qu'aprs des victoires comme celle l, il y'a une communion extraordinaire avec les spectateurs. Il n'y a pas de mots".

Enfin, vous dites que ce n'est pas la victoire des supporters. Mais selon moi et je pense les joueurs, le soutien du public est trs important. Et dire que le football ne change pas la vie.... Pour moi si car c'est des sujets de discussions courants dans la vie.

Et pour finir une phrase repris par le kaiser: "je suis un patriote, pas un idiot".

----------


## chaval

Yann2 : Tu m'as cit 2 fois. Je te dis pas qu'il faut que tu arrete d'aimer le foot ; j'ai meme demand plus explicitement pourquoi ca vous rend aussi heureux...
Aprs, je sais pas si c'est moi qui passe  cot de quelque chose, ou si c'est les autres qui se rjouissent de pas grand chose (ou les deux)
mais aujourd'hui, ce que je constate, c'est ne nombre d'abribus casss, de vitrines brises. La victoire de la france ne nous approtera rien mis  part de la joie, mais les casses nous feront payer un peu plus cher nos assurances et nos impots locaux ; malheureusement, y'a toujours une minorit qui fout la merde  ::(:

----------


## Admin

> J'ai bien aim l'intervention de thuram qui a dit: "C'est quoi le bonheur ? J'ai envie de dire un enfant qui joue au foot. On lui donne un ballon, et vous voyez tout de suite qu'il se passse quelque chose. C'est pour a que les gens aiment tant le football, c'est pour a qu'aprs des victoires comme celle l, il y'a une communion extraordinaire avec les spectateurs. Il n'y a pas de mots".


Je veux bien, mais moi ca me fait doucement rire, c'est hyper clich comme phrase.

----------


## warwink

http://www.dossiersdunet.com/article784.html

----------


## Commodore

> je te demande pourquoi ca rend tout le monde heureux (donc, pourquoi c'est si populaire) pour moi, ce sont que des gens qui poussent un ballon...
> je comprends pas la liesse gnrale


Le foot c'est que des gens qui poussent un ballon
Le basket c'est que des gens qui font rebondir un ballon
Le tennis c'est que des gens qui tapent dans une balle
Le handball c'est que des gens qui font rebondir une balle
Le water polo c'est que des gens qui poussent un ballon
...

c'est vrai que le foot est un sport nul par rapport aux autres  ::mouarf::

----------


## Satch

> Le foot c'est que des gens qui poussent un ballon
> Le basket c'est que des gens qui font rebondir un ballon
> Le tennis c'est que des gens qui tapent dans une balle
> Le handball c'est que des gens qui font rebondir une balle
> Le water polo c'est que des gens qui poussent un ballon
> ...
> 
> c'est vrai que le foot est un sport nul par rapport aux autres


Mme remarque, mme rponse : Dans les autres sports les rgles sont respectes. Mais bon, on ne va pas revenir l dessus.

----------


## Commodore

> Dans les autres sports les rgles sont respectes


mouais... je serais pas si catgorique...
beaucoup de sportifs contestent l'arbitre quand il tranche en leur dfaveur.

----------


## Admin

> http://www.dossiersdunet.com/article784.html






> A l'origine tait la Terre, ronde  ou presque  comme un ballon de football. Ce dtail pourrait expliquer, en partie, pourquoi le foot est une passion plantaire


Ca  l'air super serieux comme tude et bas sur des faits vrifis.  ::aie:: 

Edit : je crois que cet article rpond bien  la question et aborde les points qui me semble important.

----------


## Commodore

pour rpondre  la question du vandalisme aprs les victoires, bien que je le dplore, a ne concerne pas que le foot.
on peut le constater dans tous les vnements qui rassemblent du monde.

----------


## nyal

> Mme remarque, mme rponse : Dans les autres sports les rgles sont respectes. Mais bon, on ne va pas revenir l dessus.



AH bon ? Y'a du dopage que dans le football ? Il faut arrter c'est pareil dans tout les sports. J'ai fait du sport au niveau national en jeune, et les tricheries commencent dj niveau dopage. Le problme c'est pas le sport mais l'homme qui le pratique. Il cherchera toujours  tendre vers la limite (humaine, rglements,...) et des fois il la dpasse.

Sinon en fait, y'avait une tude sur le football. Et il arrivait  la conclusion que le football est si spcial car c'est le seul sport  se jouer avec les pieds. Vous pouvez chercher un autre car je n'en vois pas.

Enfin, je n'apprcie pas "les casseurs" lors des rassemblements. Mais ce genre de personnes ne sont pas des supporters.

----------


## Commodore

le foot volley ?  ::aie::

----------


## yann2

> Yann2 : Tu m'as cit 2 fois. Je te dis pas qu'il faut que tu arrete d'aimer le foot ; j'ai meme demand plus explicitement pourquoi ca vous rend aussi heureux...
> Aprs, je sais pas si c'est moi qui passe  cot de quelque chose, ou si c'est les autres qui se rjouissent de pas grand chose (ou les deux)
> mais aujourd'hui, ce que je constate, c'est ne nombre d'abribus casss, de vitrines brises. La victoire de la france ne nous approtera rien mis  part de la joie, mais les casses nous feront payer un peu plus cher nos assurances et nos impots locaux ; malheureusement, y'a toujours une minorit qui fout la merde



Oui je t'ai cit deux fois, mais je n'ai pas inclu ton pseudo (c'tait voulu). C'est juste que les exemples que j'avais  porte de main (la liste de messages lorsqu'on crit un post) tait de toi. Mais je suis sr d'en trouver plein d'autres dans le thread (rien contre toi en gros).

Je ne tenterai pas de rpondre  ta question qui est trop difficile (il y a un autre post dessus). Je fume mais je suis incapable de te dire pourquoi ; j'aime bien boire un caf aprs le repas mais je suis incapable de te dire pourquoi.
Bon, ces exemples sont trs mauvais (dpendance physique). Par contre j'aime bien me bourrer la g****e avec les potes (occasionnellement) mais je suis incapable de te dire pourquoi. Je laisse ces questions et leurs rponses aux penseurs.

----------


## Satch

> AH bon ? Y'a du dopage que dans le football ? Il faut arrter c'est pareil dans tout les sports. J'ai fait du sport au niveau national en jeune, et les tricheries commencent dj niveau dopage. Le problme c'est pas le sport mais l'homme qui le pratique. Il cherchera toujours  tendre vers la limite (humaine, rglements,...) et des fois il la dpasse.


Le dopage c'est une autre histoire. Je parle du respect des rgles de base. Ballon qui franchis la ligne ou pas, faute ou pas, etc.

Bref, on en a dj caus, c'tait une discussion strile. Je rpondais juste  la remarque de commodore.

----------


## chaval

> Le foot c'est que des gens qui poussent un ballon
> Le basket c'est que des gens qui font rebondir un ballon
> Le tennis c'est que des gens qui tapent dans une balle
> Le handball c'est que des gens qui font rebondir une balle
> Le water polo c'est que des gens qui poussent un ballon
> ...
> 
> c'est vrai que le foot est un sport nul par rapport aux autres


le jour ou tu verra du basket, du hand ou waterpolo a 20h45 sur TF1, et que si un joueur francais gagne, on retrouve des miliers de gens dans la rue, recontactes-moi  ::?:

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Un vrai sport : le Hockey !!!
Y a de l'action en permanence, de la baston parfois, du sang aussi...
Mais c'est gnial !!!

----------


## yann2

> le jour ou tu verra du basket, du hand ou waterpolo a 20h45 sur TF1, et que si un joueur francais gagne, on retrouve des miliers de gens dans la rue, recontactes-moi



Si un jour, la coupe du monde de Handball est diffus sur TF1 avec la france en finale et une mdiatisation aussi importante que la coupe du monde de football, je ne serais pas surpris que 20 M de franais sortent dans la rue (sachant que ce sont les sous que veut TF1).

----------


## Pouic

Bha faudra m'expliquer alors pourquoi les supporters de foot dans la rue c'est mal, mais les milliers de personnes qui se massent au bord du trac du Tour de France c'est bien... ? Et qu'on ne me rponde pas que les footeux sont parqus dans un stade, hein...
Parce qu'au final, ca fait quand mme du monde dans la rue.

----------


## lakitrid

> Un vrai sport : le Hockey !!!
> Y a de l'action en permanence, de la baston parfois, du sang aussi...
> Mais c'est gnial !!!


Mais non le vrai sport c'est le curling !!!

----------


## Admin

Limite le tour de france je m'en fou, je ne le regarde pas et il ne passe pas sous mes fenetres.

----------


## Commodore

un site hilarant:
http://www.teaser.fr/~pgrolleron/Foute/

----------


## Pouic

> Limite le tour de france je m'en fou, je ne le regarde pas et il ne passe pas sous mes fenetres.


Donc quand ca ne te concerne pas, tout va bien ? Par contre, si les gens hurlent sous les fentres de ceux qui, eux, sont sur le trajet, a ne te drange pas ?
Mme s'ils doivent supporter les slogans publicitaires hurls du genre "La saucisse  Robert, c'est bon et c'est pas cher !"

----------


## Satch

> Bha faudra m'expliquer alors pourquoi les supporters de foot dans la rue c'est mal, mais les milliers de personnes qui se massent au bord du trac du Tour de France c'est bien... ? Et qu'on ne me rponde pas que les footeux sont parqus dans un stade, hein...
> Parce qu'au final, ca fait quand mme du monde dans la rue.


ptet parce qu'ils ne font pas du tapage inutile  3 heures du mat.
ptet parce qu'il n'y a pas de vitrines casses.
ptet parce qu'ils ne se foutent pas sur la gueule.

----------


## Admin

> Donc quand ca ne te concerne pas, tout va bien ? Par contre, si les gens hurlent sous les fentres de ceux qui, eux, sont sur le trajet, a ne te drange pas ?
> Mme s'ils doivent supporter les slogans publicitaires hurls du genre "La saucisse  Robert, c'est bon et c'est pas cher !"


Fondamentalement,  leur place je serais drang comme j'ai t drang mercredi soir. Maintenant les gens ne klaxonne pas comme des anes sur le passage du tour de france.

----------


## Pouic

> ptet parce qu'ils ne font pas du tapage inutile  3 heures du mat.
> ptet parce qu'il n'y a pas de vitrines casses.
> ptet parce qu'ils ne se foutent pas sur la gueule.


ptet aussi que ce ne sont pas les mmes nuisances qui sont mises en jeu ?
ptet que des bouchons pendant 3 heures pour un routier/livreur, a lui fait perdre son temps et son argent ?
ptet que le fait qu'ils y ait des imprudents qui se fasse renverser par les vhicules de TV, voire mme par les coureurs (je pense  l'histoire du gamin qui s'tait fait renvers) c'est tout aussi condamnable que les drives lies aux manifestations footbalistiques ?

----------


## yann2

> ptet parce qu'ils ne font pas du tapage inutile  3 heures du mat.
> ptet parce qu'il n'y a pas de vitrines casses.
> ptet parce qu'ils ne se foutent pas sur la gueule.



Il y a un mort quasiment  chaque tour de france. Le pb c'est que le tour de France c'est tous les ans. La france en finale de coupe du monde de football, c'est arriv deux fois en 76 ans (je crois)

----------


## Admin

> ptet que des bouchons pendant 3 heures pour un routier/livreur, a lui fait perdre son temps et son argent ?
> ptet que le fait qu'ils y ait des imprudents qui se fasse renverser par les vhicules de TV, voire mme par les coureurs (je pense  l'histoire du gamin qui s'tait fait renvers) c'est tout aussi condamnable que les drives lies aux manifestations footbalistiques ?


Eux...entre un accident et une dgradation volontaire il y a un monde quand mme.

----------


## yann2

> Eux...entre un accident et une dgradation volontaire il y a un monde quand mme.


Celle l, elle va revenir souvent... Les dgradations volontaires sont le fait d'une toute petite minorit. Il n' y avait pas 20 M de casseurs dans la nuit de mercredi  jeudi.

----------


## Pouic

> Eux...entre un accident et une dgradation volontaire il y a un monde quand mme.


Ouais... Mais une personne qui traverse (souvent volontairement) le cortge pour prendre des photos (ou autre), j'ai du mal  appeler a un accident : pour moi, c'est de l'irresponsabilit, et dans ce cas, oui, je met a sur le mme plan que les dgradations.

----------


## Admin

> Celle l, elle va revenir souvent... Les dgradations volontaires sont le fait d'une toute petite minorit. Il n' y avait pas 20 M de casseurs dans la nuit de mercredi  jeudi.


On est bien d'accord. Stach parle de dgradations volontaires, Pouic nous sors des accidents...je voulais juste remettre les choses en perspective.

----------


## Commodore

ce post part en troll...
[edit] ce post EST un troll  ::P:  [/edit]

----------


## Admin

> Ouais... Mais une personne qui traverse (souvent volontairement) le cortge pour prendre des photos (ou autre), j'ai du mal  appeler a un accident : pour moi, c'est de l'irresponsabilit, et dans ce cas, oui, je met a sur le mme plan que les dgradations.


Ah moins que le conducteur ai sciemment fonc sur le malheureux, ou que ce dernier se jette volontairement sous les roues de la voiture, ca frise la mauvaise foi.

----------


## Pouic

> Ah moins que le conducteur ai sciemment fonc sur le malheureux ca frise la mauvaise foi.


Heu, parfois, tu peux difficilement viter, hein (ou alors, tu te fous par terre).
Je vois a tous les vendredi soirs lors de la rando roller dans Paris... Les gars qui traversent parceque a les saoule d'attendre que le cortge passe, souvent, a provoque des accidents : et souvent, malheureusement, ce ne sont mme pas eux qui sont blesss au final.

----------


## Admin

Peut-etre. Il n'empeche qu'un accident par nature est involontaire. Dans le cas contraire et suivant la nature, c'est une dgradation, une infraction, un crime....

----------


## cladsam

Bon personnellement j'abandonne... il y en a qui n'ont pas compris qu'une minorit ne suffisait pas a gnraliser ... aprs que dire? Oui c'est un dbat strile en effet lorsque l'on coute que soit.. et bien sur j'en entends deja dire que c'est exactement ce que font les dfenseurs du foot ici mais hlas c'est faux.
Je suis sensible aux arguments avancs lorsqu'il y en a ... les trucs du genre le rglement est respect dans les autre sports c'est pathtique.
Bien entendu c'tait normal d'annuler un ippon aprs avoir dsigner le vainqueur lors du retour de Bouras sur les tapis de judo... c'est tout a fait autoris dans le reglement FIJ. Bien entendu aucun footballeur ne sait respecter des rglements.
La il faut arreter... je me dsabonne de ce post ou on a dcid que le foot serait de la merde que 40 millions de personnes tait stupides, que faire la fete c'tait mal, qu'une minorit suffisait a gnraliser, qu'une fte non prvu par un texte de loi et qui intervient 2 fois en 100 ans est un crime.

Bref je retourne travailler, sans faire de bruit, sans communiquer, sans faire la fte sauf sans parler et lorsque l'on me l'autorise, sans regarder le foot a la TV, c'est tellement plus "correct" et "standardis" je ne m'en porterai que mieux.
Et puis je suis quand meme bon joueur je reviendrai sur ce post lundi me plaindre que d'autre que moi tait  heureux dimanche soir mais que ce sont des abrutis qui cassent les ..c.. parcequ'en plus d'etre heureux pour un truc qui ne m'interesse pas, il ont eu le malheur de l'exprimer ces salops...

----------


## Pouic

> Peut-etre. Il n'empeche qu'un accident par nature est involontaire. Dans le cas contraire et suivant la nature, c'est une dgradation, une infraction, un crime....


Attends, le gars qui traverse, il sait que c'est dangereux !  Je veux dire qu'il dcide *sciemment* de mettre en jeu son intgrit physique ET celle d'autrui.

Limite je trouve a plus condamnable que de casser une vitre qui, elle, ne souffre pas, ne risque pas d'tre handicape, ni rien...

----------


## hegros

Vivement la coupe d'Europe  ::aie::

----------


## Admin

> Attends, le gars qui traverse, il sait que c'est dangereux !  Je veux dire qu'il dcide *sciemment* de mettre en jeu son intgrit physique ET celle d'autrui.


On se comprends pas. Il sait que c'est dangereux, mais son acte ne rside dans le but de foncer sur la voiture. Ce n'est parce que tu augmente les chances de produire un accident que tu souhaites en avoir un. Aprs tout reside dans l'valuation de la prise du risque. Mais bref on s'loigne du sujet.

----------


## Pouic

> On se comprends pas. Il sait que c'est dangereux, mais son acte ne rside dans le but de foncer sur la voiture. Ce n'est parce que tu augmente les chances de produire un accident que tu souhaites en avoir un. Aprs tout reside dans l'valuation de la prise du risque.


D'accord, je comprends ton point de vue  ::): 
Mais il n'empche que c'est tout aussi condamnable (on devrait enfermer les cons, tiens ; le premier qui dit tous les footeux  ::aie:: )



> Mais bref on s'loigne du sujet.


Oui, mais bon, le troll est sur une bonne trajectoire, avec une nergie cintique leve :  mon avis, il a encore du potentiel  ::mouarf::

----------


## Admin

> (on devrait enfermer les cons, tiens ; le premier qui dit tous les footeux )


Le problme c'est que si on demande l'avis  tout le monde, on se retrouverait tous en taule  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## behe

Une autre diffrence entre le tour de France et le bordel d'aprs match est que le trac du tour est prvu  l'avance, tu peux prendre tes dispositions pour te casser avant le passage des seringues ...heu des coureurs.

----------


## warwink

> Une autre diffrence entre le tour de France et le bordel d'aprs match est que le trac du tour est prvu  l'avance, tu peux prendre tes dispositions pour te casser avant le passage des seringues ...heu des coureurs.


Je prfre alors te prvenir, dimanche soir  20h, il y a la finale france-italie. Donc au alentour de 22h jusqu' ... trs tt le lendemain matin, ca sera un peu le bordel. Donc par vite en vacance en italie.

[EDIT] ::dehors::  au cas o certaines personnes n'aurait pas conpris le sens ironique[/EDIT]

----------


## behe

Je serais en Allemagne ;P. Mais j'ai toujours pas compris le rapport entre un match de foot et des klaxxons ....; si faire la fte = klaxonner  a fait peur

----------


## hegros

> Je serais en Allemagne ;P. Mais j'ai toujours pas compris le rapport entre un match de foot et des klaxxons ....; si faire la fte = klaxonner  a fait peur


C'est toujours mieux que taper sur des casserolles le nouvel an  ::mouarf::

----------


## behe

heu qui tapes sur des casserolles? Je commence  me dire que je vis dans un autre monde ou on peut mlanger fte et respect d'autrui

----------


## Satch

> C'est toujours mieux que taper sur des casserolles le nouvel an


Aller, une question pour emmerder le monde comme d'habitude.
En quoi c'est mieux ?

----------


## Johnbob

Ouais, n'importe quoi les footeux ! Moi, quand je fais la fte, je m'offre un bon th  la verveine et je vis un bonheur immense avec mon chat. Parfois mme je regarde les pubs aprs la mto et je me couche assez tard vers 20h50.  ::aie::

----------


## hegros

> heu qui tapes sur des casserolles?


Des gens.
En mme temps faire exploser des bisons et des mamouths le 14 juillet c'est aussi difficile  comprendre que les klaxons.




> Aller, une question pour emmerder le monde comme d'habitude.
> En quoi c'est mieux ?


Je voulais dire par l que ca me parat pas plus idiot de klaxonner que de taper sur une marmite avec une cuillre en bois.

Ca radote ca radote

----------


## Satch

> Je voulais dire par l que ca me parat pas plus idiot de klaxonner que de taper sur une marmite avec une cuillre en bois.


Tu as dit que c'tait moins idiot, nuance :p

Pis oui a radote. Mais dans les 2 sens.

----------


## davcha

> Deux exemples mais il y en a d'autres dans le thread. Ce sont exactement les mme paroles des gens qui "ne comprennent pas pourquoi" certains vont se bourrrer la g****e ! 
> En gros nous les fans de foot nous sommes des abrutis parce que nous regardons 22 gusses courir aprs un ballon et nous sommes mga trop top content. M'enfin les JO a existe depuis l'antiquit, nous n'avons rien invent.


Dans la rome antique, c'tait le colise. Maintenant c'est le foot.

Et comme l'a dit un autre avant moi dans ce sujet, je pense que si la fte n'avait dur qu'une ou deux heures, il n'y aurait pas eu de sujet. En tout cas a n'aurait pas t moi qui l'aurait lanc.

----------


## chaval

> Je prfre alors te prvenir, dimanche soir  20h, il y a la finale france-italie. Donc au alentour de 22h jusqu' ... trs tt le lendemain matin, ca sera un peu le bordel. Donc par vite en vacance en italie.


Par pur chauvinisme (euh, par symetrie), les italiens qui veulent avoir la paix viendront en france... j'te dis pas le beau bordel  ::P:

----------


## lou87

Juste un petit "hors sujet", enfin une BD ::P:  

(j'ai mis hors sujet entre "" car a traite aussi du foot mais avec humour  :;):  )

http://www.maliki.com/strips/strip_foot.jpg

----------


## Qapoka

lol, plutot marrante.  ::D:   Paranoiaque, anti-footeuse et terriblement partiale mais tout aussi marrante.  ::D:   ::D:  

Ca fait meme un resume des 3 thread de la taverne qui parle de foot.

----------


## Admin

> Juste un petit "hors sujet", enfin une BD 
> 
> (j'ai mis hors sujet entre "" car a traite aussi du foot mais avec humour  )
> 
> http://www.maliki.com/strips/strip_foot.jpg


J'adore  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## cladsam

```
SET BOULET ON ;
```

On a deja poster autant de reponses en aussi peu de temsp pour aussi peu avancer?


```
SET BOULET OFF ;
```

Non piti pas la tte !!!

----------


## Commodore

le problme de trollification de ce post vient de son titre en fait :




> un message sincre aux amateurs de foot


Pourquoi t'adresser aux amateurs de foot ? adresse toi plutot aux vandales...

----------


## Satch

> le problme de trollification de ce post vient de son titre en fait :
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoi t'adresser aux amateurs de foot ? adresse toi plutot aux vandales...


Bah non, il s'adressait  ceux qui klaxonnent btement toute la nuit.

----------


## Commodore

ah, donc c'est bien un pur troll d'origine trollifiante et completement trollesque auquel on a affaire ^^

----------


## Le Pharaon

Comment font tous ces gens pour ne pas aimer le foot ?  ::D:

----------


## Satch

> ah, donc c'est bien un pur troll d'origine trollifiante et completement trollesque auquel on a affaire ^^


Tout dpend comment on voit la chose.

----------


## chaval

> Comment font tous ces gens pour ne pas aimer le foot ?


j'crois que ca doit etre de naissance. j'ai toujours dtest ca...

----------


## Le Pharaon

Qu'est ce que vous n'aimez pas ? Le foot en tant que tel ou les effets de bord ?

----------


## Satch

> Comment font tous ces gens pour ne pas aimer le foot ?


Dans le genre je lis pas tous ce qui se dit et je continue  m'enfoncer t'es pas mal quand mme.

----------


## yann2

> j'crois que ca doit etre de naissance. j'ai toujours dtest ca...



J'ai peut tre une piste. Le foot est tellement ancr dans notre socit que l'on est berc dedans depuis notre tendre enfance. Lorsque j'tais gamin, mon  grand pre voulait toujours que j'aille au foot alors que je dtestait a ! J'ai finalement apprci beaucoup plus tard.
Sachant que pas mal de pre dsire que leur fils devienne footballeur professionnel (j'avais entendu le chiffre mais je ne m'en rappelle plus. En tout cas c'est hallucinant, inquitant est plus adapt), ils les conditionnent l dedans et a donne des klaxonneurs professionnels !!!!

----------


## chaval

> Qu'est ce que vous n'aimez pas ? Le foot en tant que tel ou les effets de bord ?



le foot entant que tel ne m'nerve pas plus que les autres sports, que ce soit 2x11 gusses qui mettent un ballon dans un filet ; 2 ou 4 gusses qui tappent une balle au dessus d'un filet au autre me laisse de marbre ; tout comme "qui courrira  ou pdalera le plus vite..."

c'est plutot les effets de bord qui m'agassent : combien de gens vivent dans la prcarit tandis que deux clubs s'changent un nombre incalculable de smics pour "acheter" un joueur...
J'habite dans un quartier "chaud". quand je vois tous les gamins qui se prennent pour zidane, alors que malheureusement, aucun d'entre eux gagnera en une vie ce que zidane gagne en un mois
enfin, j'exagre, mais voila les grandes lignes de ma pense...

D'un autre cot, c'est le problme de tous les sports qui se professionalisent ; on aura ca aussi pour le rugby dans quelques annes par exemple

----------


## Mdiat

> j'crois que ca doit etre de naissance. j'ai toujours dtest ca...


J'ai entendu Philippe Val (le foot le gave grave, comme un certain nombre de gens ici)  Midi  la radio, ne sachant pas pourquoi, objectivement, il n'aime pas le foot, il disait que quand il tait petit, il n'aimait pas les rcrations : trop de gens, trop de bruits, et je dois avouer que j'tais aussi dans ce cas, c'est peut-tre une explication ?

----------


## Le Pharaon

J'aime pas les bruits et pas les foules. Pas de boite de nuits pas de cinma.  Et le foot est la seule chose qui peut me tenir devant la tl pendant 90 min en train de crier comme un entraneur, sans gner les voisins .  :;):  

    L'explication de son Excellence Mr Philipe (qui a le droit de ne pas aimer le foot) n'a  mon avis aucun fondement.

----------


## chaval

je plussoie

----------


## Le Pharaon

> je plussoie


A bon !  ::D:

----------


## Mdiat

> L'explication de son Excellence Mr Philipe (qui a le droit de ne pas aimer le foot) n'a  mon avis aucun fondement.


Prcision : en aucun cas Philippe Val, que j'estime, mme si je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec lui, n'a prsent cette anecdote personnelle comme une loi du genre humain, mais comme une tentative d'explication pour son cas personnel, et comme je m'y suis reconnu, j'ai pens et pense encore que ce n'est pas stupide, mme si les quations psychosociologiques n'ont pas rigueur des quations en physique

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> A bon !


Tu n'as pas besoin de crier quand tu parles. on t'entend bien !!
Heureusement t'as pas de klaxxxxon

----------


## bidou

> Plus facilement peut-tre mais pas exclusivement. C'est assez facile est rducteur de se dire que sous pretexte qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'ides pour aimer un sport et se retrouver dans ce genre d'venements, ceux qui se retrouvent dans ce genre d'vnements sont incapable de se retrouver dans derrires des ides, donc d'avoir des ides.
> Bref ca te rassures peut-etre de te dire que ceux qui ont des passions que tu n'a spas sont moins intelligents que toi. Seulement voila :
> - c'est totalement gratuit
> - on est pas meilleurs parceque l'on dit que les autres sont mauvais


1) Je n'ai pas dis qu'ils n'avaient pas d'ides, j'ai dis que les ides runissaient moins facilement que les drapeaux. 
2) Je ne sais pas si c'est une question d'intelligence, mais observons. Mercredi, pic de pollution  Lyon, vitesse rduite et tout le monde rle. Le soir venu, une arme de bagnole klaxon enfonc pendant des heures, ce qui  du bien aider la pollution  diminuer  ::aie::  
Ceux qui ont des passions que je n'ai pas pourrait essayer ne pas pourrir la plante en plus de nos oreilles  ::mouarf::  





> C'est vrai que dans l'histoire du monde, la finale de le coupe du monde n'aura pas beaucoup de rpercussion  long terme, aucune peu-etre.
> Mais est-ce la une raison de critiquer la joie de ceux que ca passionne?
> Aprs tout pourquoi ne vivre que pour ce qui est "srieux" , ce qui "change la phase du monde" , ce "fait l'histoire".


Ce n'est pas la joie que je critique, mais la faon de la manifester...




> Va t'on se passionner pour la guerre plus que pour le foot sous pretexte que dans 100 ans ca aura plus de chance d'apparaitre dans les livres d'histoire?
> Doit on oublier l'art sous pretexte qu'un tableau n'est pas aussi dterminant qu'une dcouverte sur la fusion atomique?


Ce serait pourtant une bonne chose de se passioner plus pour l'histoire que pour le foot, d'autant qu'une grande majorit des gens qui descendent dans la rue sont aussi "passionn" par le foot que moi par l'histoire du tricot au XVI me sicle...




> Dans ce cas, fini les hochets et les ballons pour les enfants, ca ne changera pas le monde, ca les rendra seulement heureux... fini les restaurants car le gout n'a pas d'utilit pour la survie...


je n'ai encore jamais vu dix millions d'enfants dans la rue  1 heures du mat avec leur hochet, et les gens qui mangent un plat qui a du gout se mette rarement  klaxonner toute la nuit  ::koi::

----------


## Satch

Je voulais ajouter une chose concernant la btise (je maintiens) de nombreux supporters.
J'ai choisi ce post dans tous ceux qu'il y a sur la coupe du monde pour le faire, vu qu'il est dj marqu comme troll.

Petit flashback : 1998, la France gagne. Et qu'est-ce qu'on voit ? Chirac  gagn 15 points dans sa cte de popularit.
Ok, c'est des sondages, c'est pas fiable. Mais quand mme... 15 points ne peut pas tre une erreur de mesure.

Bref, a se passe de commentaires.

----------


## GrandFather

> Bref, a se passe de commentaires.


Ah non, j'en vois un trs pertinent : si on suit le raisonnement oppos, avec l'chec des bleus, sa cte devrait devenir ngative dans les jours qui viennent...  ::aie::

----------


## Theocourant

Finalement, l'quipe de France a perdu et bizarrement il n'y a pas eu de tapage hier soir ...

C'est qu'en mme fou car on pourrait se rjouir du fait que la France arrive jusqu'en finale (perso je pensais qu'elle allait se faire sortir au 1er tour  ::aie::   ::aie::  ) et faire la fte et tout mais non, l'quipe de France a perdu c'est donc une catastrophe : pas de fte, pas de tintamarre.  ::roll::  

Flicitation tout de mme  l'quipe mais honte sur vous Mr Zidane pour votre geste gratuit qui termine votre carrire sur un carton rouge  et on veut faire de vous exemple ...

----------


## Jahprend

> Finalement, l'quipe de France a perdu et bizarrement il n'y a pas eu de tapage hier soir ...
> 
> C'est qu'en mme fou car on pourrait se rjouir du fait que la France arrive jusqu'en finale (perso je pensais qu'elle allait se faire sortir au 1er tour   ) et faire la fte et tout mais non, l'quipe de France a perdu c'est donc une catastrophe : pas de fte, pas de tintamarre.  
> 
> Flicitation tout de mme  l'quipe mais honte sur vous Mr Zidane pour votre geste gratuit qui termine votre carrire sur un carton rouge  et on veut faire de vous exemple ...


C'est la fete, vous etes pas content(trop de bruit) et c'est pas la fete et vous etes encore pas contents.. ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Admin

Si si moi j'etait trs content hier  ::aie::

----------


## Qapoka

> C'est qu'en mme fou car on pourrait se rjouir du fait que la France arrive jusqu'en finale


Ca c'est fait apres la victoire contre le portugal. Chaque chose en son temps.

----------


## lper

> Mais j'avoue que c'est plus l'omniprsence du foot dans les mdia, et des invectives comme "qui ne saute pas n'est pas Franais" qui m'nervent plus qu'un dferlement de klaxxxxxxons (je suis d'accord avec davcha sur l'orthographe), qui d'ailleurs n'est pas si courant (2 fois en 50 ans  ), et puis Dimanche ce sont les Italiens qui vont avoir du mal  dormir, en France on sera tranquille, la dsillusion est silencieuse


C'est juste un petit dterrage en hommage  une des personnes que j'apprciais le plus sur ce forum et qui avait dcid de quitter le forum.
Il avait bien prvu la dfaite des franais  2 jours de la finale. ::ccool:: 
Relire ses posts est du pur rgal, rien que dans ce thread par exemple.

----------

